# Ohio Reported Finds 2018



## jim33

Started seeing quite a few Facebook reports of Micros being found in Southern Ohio today. Mostly black morels but one report was a gray. Good Luck Everyone. It looks like it’s shaping up to be a great season!


----------



## sharpsbarn99

Hey Jim33. Really??? Don't tease us. Getting the fever, for sure. The morel map isn't even showing any reports in KY, yet. Just seems too cold still. I definitely don't wanna be a naysayer. I want morel madness!!  Just curious where these reports are coming from. https://www.thegreatmorel.com/sightings/


----------



## sb

Sharp - Thanks for the link just above. That's a *nice map set-up* they have. I looked at the 2017 version, drilled down to Central OH and the posting dates, locations certainly agreed with my personal experience last year.
Thanks again and 'have a good year'


----------



## sharpsbarn99

That's cool with me! It was a lot warmer last year a lot earlier, so that is why I am a cautious believer. Saw that the morel map has been updated with a find in my area. I guess nothing surprises me. I always say we have a microclimate in this river valley. Can be 2 weeks ahead of 2 weeks behind everyone around us. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## joshmac

On my morel Facebook page lady found some blacks in Ross county....on 3/29/18


----------



## joshmac

And northern West Virginia there was a find...


----------



## jim33

Facebook groups are turning up dated reports, all southern Ohio. A fella I know found some blacks today near Chillicothe. The weather forecast is all over the place for NW Ohio this next week, don’t really want them to start up here yet lol


----------



## cockeyed1

sharpsbarn99 said:


> Hey Jim33. Really??? Don't tease us. Getting the fever, for sure. The morel map isn't even showing any reports in KY, yet. Just seems too cold still. I definitely don't wanna be a naysayer. I want morel madness!!  Just curious where these reports are coming from. https://www.thegreatmorel.com/sightings/


----------



## cockeyed1

This is in Tennessee


----------



## morelseeeker

The soil temp yesterday before it snowed was 48 degrees in West central OH. A constant 53 degrees would be ideal.


----------



## thunter

Asparagus will start when soil temp hits 52...nothing showing yet in garden. Better shroom seasons are the ones that seem to take forever to warm up, but I will say the forcast temps dropping below freezing at night has me a bit worried. Needs to start doing better than that by end of this week...nice to start seeing some pics though


----------



## Hoon

Buddy found some pins in highland county mar 28, they disappeared over last snow. I was out for few hours today, mayapples are comin up, all oaks are still naked. Really slow year so far.


----------



## Browniebi

Found 3 small heads popping through the soil in Fayette County on Sunday.... I think we are still 7-10 days away from picking small to medium blacks.... Been a long wait but I'll also piggyback off what thunter posted, the best morel seasons I have ever had were ones where it seemed to take forever before we started picking and I went back and looked at some of my recent log books and just scanning through them it appeared as if years where I was just starting to find yellows by the last week of April were the best years I've had.... Picking yellows into May on a daily basis is something I havent experienced lately, but in years past when I was picking yellows in May it was always a banner year. ... So let's keep our hopes up....


----------



## Kym

Found a few tiny blacks about 6 days ago around the Dayton area. Too small to pick but they were starting!


----------



## thunter

Good for you Kym...I think I could find some babies if I'd check on a couple of my early spots, but nothing of eating size yet. Too many hunters pick anything and everything. Most spots I pick I can leave the smallies and get em later on when they are worth picking.


----------



## shroomsearcher

thunter said:


> Asparagus will start when soil temp hits 52...nothing showing yet in garden. Better shroom seasons are the ones that seem to take forever to warm up, but I will say the forcast temps dropping below freezing at night has me a bit worried. Needs to start doing better than that by end of this week...nice to start seeing some pics though


I have to agree. I'm up here in NE Ohio, so we're about the last folks in the state to find morels. I remember one year not long ago when we had temps in the low to mid-80's in early March! That year wasn't worth a crap for shrooms of any description.

I do hope it starts warming up pretty soon. We have plenty of water in the ground, now we need some temps.


----------



## Kym

thunter said:


> Good for you Kym...I think I could find some babies if I'd check on a couple of my early spots, but nothing of eating size yet. Too many hunters pick anything and everything. Most spots I pick I can leave the smallies and get em later on when they are worth picking.


I like to go out and scout new potential trees/spots a few weeks early. I actually found 10 decent size blacks yesterday in my normal spot. However it’s still too early, saw a lot of small ones and babies I left to grow. But I did pick a couple nice ones. I couldn’t help it! We just needed a little taste lol. Mother Nature is keeping us waiting too long this year!


----------



## Kym

thunter said:


> Good for you Kym...I think I could find some babies if I'd check on a couple of my early spots, but nothing of eating size yet. Too many hunters pick anything and everything. Most spots I pick I can leave the smallies and get em later on when they are worth picking.


Here is a few pics from yesterday. I never think to bring a receipt or anything with me to time stamp lol..


----------



## thunter

Nice Kym...I do the same..can't leave em all
...A year is a long time to wait. That's encouraging news...if your seeing a decent amount of micros there should be plenty more still hiding under the leaves..
Keep the pics coming


----------



## Zabz

That's insane, you must be in one of those micro climates people talk about.


----------



## Zabz

It's still snowing in NE ohio!


----------



## Kym

Zabz said:


> That's insane, you must be in one of those micro climates people talk about.


We have had every weather season in the last 72 hours lol. From 60 degrees to snow, a massive rain and flooding, tornadoes, wind storm, back to snow and now 40 and sunny I hate Mother Nature right now lol.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I hear ya, Zabz! Was in the low 20's last night and I awoke to 2" of fresh snow! This is getting ridiculous. I've been hating Ma Nature for about 3 weeks now!


----------



## Kym

T tom said:


> Hi @Kym I live on I70 on the Indiana side. Could you please tell what type of trees are near by ?


Hey there! This is sadly the only black spot we have found. But it’s on a nice southern slope covered in Poplar trees. If your weather will be close to ours, late next week looks like the time to go.


----------



## Kym

More snow today into tomorrow! Booooo Why Mother Nature?!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Woke up to flurries this morning. Nothing much. Would dust the grass, the sun would come out and melt it. Rinse and repeat. Typical lake effect crap! 

Did get some good news for the coming weekend. 60's and 70's. Huzzah! About time! We have plenty of moisture in the ground. We've had a thunderstorm, so there's nitrogen in the soil, although I don't know if that's important to morels. What we need are some warmer temps to get things moving.


----------



## thunter

May go for a hike down in southern OH Tues...not the best time of year to be breaking new ground, too easy to walk right by em, but I can at least get some scouting in for later if nothing else. That and I'm just flat itching to get out there.


----------



## Browniebi

Hey thunter, I have a good spot in southern Ohio for yellows later in the year ... It's down by the cave lake, peebles, Fort hill, longs retreat area if your familiar with that area..... If your ever down that way scouting, let me know and I'll try and turn ya on to some good land.


----------



## egypt valley

out last week and only found Scarlet elf cups another 2 or 3 days of 50 degree weather and everything should start to pop out
Picture from last year with Friends


----------



## Hoon

I have some spots near fort hill. So far just been peckin at my urban spots. Only found 3 blacks and what I think are half free already.


----------



## shroomsearcher

T tom said:


> The bottom picture is not pecker heads. The one in your palm is a false morel I believe personally.


I agree, kinda. The part in the fingers looks a dog pecker, although it could be _Verpa conica._ The part in the palm looks like a _Verpa bohemica._ Gotta be careful with those. Look inside the stem to see if there's a white, "cottony" substance inside. If there is, it's definitely Verpa. NOT a true morel!


----------



## Hoon

There the sa


shroomsearcher said:


> I agree, kinda. The part in the fingers looks a dog pecker, although it could be _Verpa conica._ The part in the palm looks like a _Verpa bohemica._ Gotta be careful with those. Look inside the stem to see if there's a white, "cottony" substance inside. If there is, it's definitely Verpa. NOT a true morel!


The one on the left is swollen and full of ice, no way to ID. I wasn't going to eat em lol


----------



## lance137

jefferson county ohio april 8th 2018


----------



## shroomsearcher

That's not that far away from me. Supposed to be a gradual warm up this week and into the 70's over the weekend. It will be the opening of trout season in PA, where the sportsmen's club where I do most of my shroom hunting is located. I never fish opening week since it's a zoo, shoulder to shoulder fishing, which I don't care for. 

But maybe I'll head out there and have an early look around. I know I'll have the woods to myself!


----------



## Katatak

thunter said:


> May go for a hike down in southern OH Tues...not the best time of year to be breaking new ground, too easy to walk right by em, but I can at least get some scouting in for later if nothing else. That and I'm just flat itching to get out there.


Hi Thunter. Meee Tooo! Just wanna get out there!


----------



## thunter

Thanks browniebi, if I plan to hunt that way ill try and get in touch, never hunted in those areas at all. I did take that hike and hit a couple areas off the beat & path at Shawnee state park, both were a bust as they had been logged. Plenty of room to roam down there though. Takes time to get used to a place and figure it out. I'll make more trips in future and with any luck, find some.
Hey Katatak, good luck this season. I'll hit some of my go to spots later on this week...hopefully be frying up that first skillet by weeks end!


----------



## hugh

I saw my first tiny yellow in Franklin co. today by a dead elm. I was surprised to see it so early given the cold spring


----------



## Kym

Bad news, last round of snow and cold temps killed a lot of our baby blacks we found a week earlier  Hoping not too many had started to grow!


----------



## Kym

Also found my first false morel, this was a first for me.


----------



## Pendog66

Found a couple frostbitten black morels this morning. Getting closer just hoping the frost misses Monday.


----------



## Mac-Yeti

Spikes a sprouting Dayton Ohio


----------



## shroomsearcher

Man! I don't know how you manage to spot those little things! Way to go folks!


----------



## jim33

Went looking for black morels this afternoon in Logan County with my cousin. He wanted to check one of his reliable apple trees that sits out in full sun while we were out. To our delight, two grays were up. The ground was real dry and the wind had taken a toll on them but it was definitely refreshing to see.


----------



## andymaneatsalotofmorels

A buddy said his friend found 2 blacks near Dayton, no pics.

Coworker found 2 small greys in here spot. Not sure where but she lives near Dayton.


----------



## Browniebi

Question.... I found a forest littered with these trees.... They resemble elm, but most elms I know of have spongy bark.... This bark is a tad spongy but harder than most elms I come across.... Can anyone identify this tree for me.


----------



## shroomsrus

My early yellow spot was absolutely loaded this morning. To bad they were to small to pick, but I did harvest one. Looks like it's going to be another great year!


----------



## shroomsrus




----------



## the shroominator

Looks like an elm to me. Keep checking the area up until mid may or so. If it's a dead elm you'll see a flush of little brown mushrooms around it about a week before the morels


----------



## Kym

andymaneatsalotofmorels said:


> A buddy said his friend found 2 blacks near Dayton, no pics.
> 
> Coworker found 2 small greys in here spot. Not sure where but she lives near Dayton.


I live around Dayton and have a black spot that always produces very well. We have picked about 20 good size ones. Saw a bunch of babies that were damaged by the last cold front. I am going to give it another week before I go through my black spot again.


----------



## Kym

shroomsrus said:


> View attachment 4860


Mind sharing what part of Ohio you found these in?


----------



## Robert hudson

Kym said:


> Bad news, last round of snow and cold temps killed a lot of our baby blacks we found a week earlier  Hoping not too many had started to grow!


Nice yellows


----------



## shroomsrus

Central ohio - Madison County


----------



## Mac-Yeti

Well the weather is not looking good tomorrow night or Monday. Other than that we're about a week out from chasing deer through the woods!


----------



## mushroombarry

Browniebi said:


> Question.... I found a forest littered with these trees.... They resemble elm, but most elms I know of have spongy bark.... This bark is a tad spongy but harder than most elms I come across.... Can anyone identify this tree for me.
> View attachment 4858
> View attachment 4859


----------



## mushroombarry

Looks like red oak to me.


----------



## jim33

Took a peak in my early spot this evening in NW Ohio. It was loaded with baby yellows. Liked what I saw, looks like a good year coming in. Gave them a nice leaf blanket to ride out the cold.


----------



## morelsxs

Hugh is on the board. Time to start huntin' in OH. ;- )


----------



## joeandjulie

Hunted near Union city yesterday. saw 1 Devil's Urn. and a few


----------



## backwoodsboy44

jim33 said:


> Took a peak in my early spot this evening in NW Ohio. It was loaded with baby yellows. Liked what I saw, looks like a good year coming in. Gave them a nice leaf blanket to ride out the cold.


Nice find, What county in NW ohio? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Anna_Banana

Any finds in SW Ohio yet?


----------



## shroomsearcher

shroomsrus said:


> Central ohio - Madison County


You're way ahead of us up here in NE. Absolutely nothing green growing in our woods yet!


----------



## Hoon

Southern Ohio.


----------



## Pendog66

Northern Preble.


----------



## thunter

This rain is Killing me...don't remember what year it was...2012 maybe a year or two later idk, but it rained and rained for most of the season...we need spring rains, but this is getting nuts...we're gonna need a little sun in between


----------



## hugh

I saw a couple more tiny ones today in Franklin co. Hopefully the rain will push them along.


----------



## bluetick1921

Looked at 2 of my good spots in northern summit county seen nothing yet


----------



## Andrew Weaver

shroomsrus said:


> My early yellow spot was absolutely loaded this morning. To bad they were to small to pick, but I did harvest one. Looks like it's going to be another great year!


What county was this


----------



## sciotoguy

@ hugh, Dang thats a purty picture,,,,, What kinda local or environment was that taken?


----------



## sciotoguy

You did not stumble upon that,, you were waiting for it. Cool shot.


----------



## shroomsrus

https://photos.app.goo.gl/jd5Nb4T8h1t30uQJ3


----------



## jim33

Allen County. Checked another one of my early spots today and a couple other good spots, didn’t see anything in those yet...



backwoodsboy44 said:


> Nice find, What county in NW ohio? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Anna_Banana

Anybody ever have any luck at Houston Woods or too populated?


----------



## Bob Owens

Dead ash tree. Emerald ash bore killed all the ash about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## joeandjulie

Anna_Banana said:


> Anybody ever have any luck at Houston Woods or too populated?


my wife and I have wanted to try there but haven't had the chance. Not many of our Preble Co friends knew you could hunt mushrooms there,,,legally that is. We've had some luck at Woodland Trails Wildlife Area, Northeast of Hueston Woods. There's a parking area in the bend of Poyner-Wright Rd. Watch out for turkey hunters. Spring turkey season opens on the 23rd. bright orange high-vis colors are in order. let us know how you fare. I doubt we'll get out in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Anna_Banana

joeandjulie said:


> my wife and I have wanted to try there but haven't had the chance. Not many of our Preble Co friends knew you could hunt mushrooms there,,,legally that is. We've had some luck at Woodland Trails Wildlife Area, Northeast of Hueston Woods. There's a parking area in the bend of Poyner-Wright Rd. Watch out for turkey hunters. Spring turkey season opens on the 23rd. bright orange high-vis colors are in order. let us know how you fare. I doubt we'll get out in the next 2 weeks.


Thanks for the advice! We may go Saturday and steer clear of the turkeys after that!


----------



## MASSAC




----------



## MASSAC




----------



## Jzaspss

Anna_Banana said:


> Thanks for the advice! We may go Saturday and steer clear of the turkeys after that!


Hi there, first time posting.


Anna_Banana said:


> Any finds in SW Ohio yet?


Hi there, I've had fairly good luck at Hueston, just stay out of the 'big woods' as this is a preserve and strict rules apply; however, on the other side of the park right before the lodge parking lot on the right there is a little dead end road going to the old ww treatment plant. Have found nice yellas & greys on both sides of the road...plus, it's maybe the most beautiful part of the park!


----------



## JFrench

MASSAC said:


> View attachment 4983


What is that?!?


----------



## hugh

sciotoguy said:


> @ hugh, Dang thats a purty picture,,,,, What kinda local or environment was that taken?


It was beside a dead elm in a local park where I've seen them for the past two years right about now. So I didn't "know" morels would be there, but I had an educated guess.


----------



## the shroominator

G


MASSAC said:


> View attachment 4983


 Good God man! Is that thing real!?!?


----------



## Tony&Toni

we are Michiganders who like to start the harvest early in KY. We did well last year in Bath County April 17-21. Any reports from there? We are heading to our spot April 22 this year assuming a later start due to cold temps and rain, rain rain


----------



## Tony&Toni

we are Michiganders who like to start the harvest early in KY. We did well last year in Bath County April 17-21. Any reports from there? We are heading to our spot April 22 this year assuming a later start due to cold temps and rain, rain rain


----------



## hugh

the shroominator said:


> G
> 
> Good God man! Is that thing real!?!?


yeah, the human in that picture looks totally photo-shopped. cool mushroom though


----------



## shroomsearcher

the shroominator said:


> G
> 
> Good God man! Is that thing real!?!?


Obviously a big, old bolete. The background makes it look like the pic was taken out West somewhere. I'd like to know.

I'm just hoping the cold temps that are coming in don't freeze any little ones that might be out there. The wind is howling and that usually won't let frost settle, but if it gets cold enough things can freeze with no frost. Supposed to get down around freezing tonight.


----------



## Kym

Anyone know what these are? First time ever seeing these little blue fungi. There were pink ones too just like it I didn’t take a pic of.


----------



## sharpsbarn99

Anna_Banana said:


> Any finds in SW Ohio yet?


Found a tiny yellow on Saturday and 3 super fresh blondes in NKY today. Thinking of giving it until Thursday before I look again.


----------



## jim33

I’m actually kind of worried about that myself. The cold is going to linger long enough that I’m afraid it may do some damage. Below 30 tonight and tomorrow night and more cold nights after. I’m thinking it’ll probably be Wednesday before I go check up on what I’ve covered up. Wishing I would have buried them in mounds of leaves now lol



shroomsearcher said:


> Obviously a big, old bolete. The background makes it look like the pic was taken out West somewhere. I'd like to know.
> 
> I'm just hoping the cold temps that are coming in don't freeze any little ones that might be out there. The wind is howling and that usually won't let frost settle, but if it gets cold enough things can freeze with no frost. Supposed to get down around freezing tonight.


----------



## jim33

Not sure where Bath County is. Seems like up to the middle of KY is getting pretty good right now. I imagine the northern half would be peaking around the 22nd. Good Luck! 



Tony&Toni said:


> we are Michiganders who like to start the harvest early in KY. We did well last year in Bath County April 17-21. Any reports from there? We are heading to our spot April 22 this year assuming a later start due to cold temps and rain, rain rain


----------



## sb

shroomsearcher said:


> I'm just hoping the cold temps that are coming in don't freeze any little ones that might be out there. The wind is howling and that usually won't let frost settle, but if it gets cold enough things can freeze with no frost. Supposed to get down around freezing tonight.


Franklin county: Soil temps had just gotten into the 50's for two days and now 3-5 nights of 32'ish temps. Just hope no freezing wind shows up.


----------



## Carp

MASSAC said:


> View attachment 4983


What the heck is that?


----------



## Carp

Anna_Banana said:


> Any finds in SW Ohio yet?


Wife walked our woods in northwest Clermont co. Nothing yet. Hope it warms up soon. We have enough moisture!


----------



## Cody Ward

has any one here walked any of the Port Authority land around the Toledo Airport? I just got permission to forage there and I know a lot of the area is mostly tailing's from a LONG time ago. any info helps! (3,000 + acres) 

BTW: First Post on here. I really enjoy all the good information and everyone seems very helpful! HAPPY HUNTING (if it stops raining)


----------



## shroomsearcher

Kym said:


> Anyone know what these are? First time ever seeing these little blue fungi. There were pink ones too just like it I didn’t take a pic of.


Kym, I have no idea! Never even saw a pic anything like that in any mushroom guide I've looked at. A couple years ago I found some mottled green specimens that looked exactly like a pic in Kuo's _100 Edible Mushrooms_.


----------



## Kym

shroomsearcher said:


> Kym, I have no idea! Never even saw a pic anything like that in any mushroom guide I've looked at. A couple years ago I found some mottled green specimens that looked exactly like a pic in Kuo's _100 Edible Mushrooms_.


I have been looking to see if I can identify them but don’t find anything even remotely close! Maybe I found a new specimen lol


----------



## WKU77

Tony&Toni said:


> we are Michiganders who like to start the harvest early in KY. We did well last year in Bath County April 17-21. Any reports from there? We are heading to our spot April 22 this year assuming a later start due to cold temps and rain, rain rain


Tony & Toni, if your referring to Bath County Va, up and plentiful, found 53 Monday after the big rain


----------



## Sharon Strimple

Found in Southern Ashland County this morming


----------



## Katatak

Anna_Banana said:


> Any finds in SW Ohio yet?


Been looking for a week. Nothing


----------



## edgemre

Found around 10 baby greys in the Dayton Area. All were under an inch.


----------



## Steve 2298

Clermont Co been out 3 times nothing yet my patches this morning soil temps were around 47 degrees. Snow in the morning!


----------



## hugh

I found 10 grays and 3 half-frees today around dead elm near Xenia.


----------



## Joe88

Hi all, new to the forum but not mushroom hunting, found about a dozen small blacks in Champaign county today


----------



## Uncle Sponge

jim33 said:


> Started seeing quite a few Facebook reports of Micros being found in Southern Ohio today. Mostly black morels but one report was a gray. Good Luck Everyone. It looks like it’s shaping up to be a great season!


It's a slow start here in sw Ohio. Lots of baby blacks fighting the snow. Next week is rock and roll. Happy hunting.


----------



## jim33

Checked up on those babies in one of my early spots today. Not a whole lot of growth but survived the lows below freezing we’ve had since Saturday. There were more today as well. Cmon warmer weather!


----------



## jim33

Uncle Sponge said:


> It's a slow start here in sw Ohio. Lots of baby blacks fighting the snow. Next week is rock and roll. Happy hunting.


I took a day trip on Saturday down around Cincinnati and some other places to look around. Didn’t have any luck but was blown away how it looked south of I70. All kinds of blooming happening. I figure its just about to get exciting any time now down that way. Happy hunting!


----------



## Lost_in_the_woods

Uncle Sponge said:


> It's a slow start here in sw Ohio. Lots of baby blacks fighting the snow. Next week is rock and roll. Happy hunting.


----------



## cwlake

@jim33, Why do you think your finding yellows in Allen cnty. When hardly anything found well south? You got a greenhouse going?


----------



## jim33

Lol I wish. It’s just a micro climate that has been the first spot of mine to go off for the past 3 years. I remember when I found the spot thinking, man these mushrooms have been up a while compared to others I had already found. I keep my eyes on it early, it’s a spot I can look at without disturbing much. We had a couple back to back 80 degree days last week that I assume started it this year. 



cwlake said:


> @jim33, Why do you think your finding yellows in Allen cnty. When hardly anything found well south? You got a greenhouse going?


----------



## thunter

This is the latest I can remember getting out for a first trip of the season and I don't know that I've ever been snowed on while hunting shrooms. Found enough for a good snack tonight. Some of what we did pick were further along than what I expected to find. We marked and left behind about as many as we picked for another day. Maybe by the end of next week we'll start seeing some better numbers. Just need temps to cooperate. Found these in south central OH.


----------



## nutsak

Still waiting on the season to start in Northern Kentucky. 

Have hit a few of my spots with no result yet.
The may apples finally came out and spread their leaves over the last 2 days. 

Other than that the only other thing that has made an appearance so far this year are dogwood blooms, some onions, and a SH%{LOAD of dandylions.

I expect for people to start finding blacks and greys late this weekend and the forum may be active on Sunday. 

However for the most part I wouldn't expect to see much until the last few days in April. I would say the 28th and 29th will be a good time to start looking hard in and around Central Ohio.

Best of luck shroomers! 
Hope this information helps you guys out. DONT GIVE UP it's a very very late season this year.


----------



## Joe88

Warmer temps are slowly creeping into Ohio, can't wait for my first plate!


----------



## msmd

I am going to hit a spot for early blacks tomorrow. First find of last year at this spot was April 8th.
This is in Logan County. Going to start hitting my Greene/Montgomery County spots too. Good Luck to all!


----------



## jdk32581

Browniebi said:


> Question.... I found a forest littered with these trees.... They resemble elm, but most elms I know of have spongy bark.... This bark is a tad spongy but harder than most elms I come across.... Can anyone identify this tree for me.
> View attachment 4858
> View attachment 4859


Slippery Elm


----------



## cew

Found cluster of 6 morels on 4-20-2018, Allen county Ohio, on hill that got plenty of sunlight, frost damaged 4 on top, other 2 look fine, I left them to grow, if weather stays warm, in 7-10 days should be a good time to go. has any one ever tried miracle grow on morels? lol.. I do have a phone pic , will try to have wife help download pic this weekend. good luck everyone very late season.


----------



## Katatak

Kym said:


> Anyone know what these are? First time ever seeing these little blue fungi. There were pink ones too just like it I didn’t take a pic of.


I’ve never ever seen any blue ones! Amazing!


----------



## Steve 2298

Clermont Co. hit the woods again today with the same results. No soil temps above 47 degree F.
No shrooms today!


----------



## Katatak

MASSAC said:


> View attachment 4983


Cool!


----------



## nutsak

Today's morel report from. Orthern kentucky.

Morels = 0

Golf balls = 14


----------



## Browniebi

Few smalls around the fort hill/Rocky fork area


----------



## shroomsrus

I just harvested the patch I've been keeping my eye on. 36 total! Central Ohio - Madison County


----------



## jim33

Awesome! I can’t wait to start picking myself. Going to check things out in the morning and hoping I have some ready. Saw a whole bunch more baby yellows on Thursday in a different (Allen County) patch than the one I’ve been watching. 



shroomsrus said:


> I just harvested the patch I've been keeping my eye on. 36 total! Central Ohio - Madison County


----------



## Browniebi

Shroomus... That's the best find so far this year...great job.


----------



## shroomsrus

Thanks Man! I have one AWESOME spot that pretty much produces all year gradually working its way up the hill, but most of its production is early in the season towards the bottom of the hill.


----------



## fungorum

Mushroom season has officially started! Went out for about an hour today with my kids to a spot that *always* produces half-frees (even when we have a bad season). When this spot starts producing I know the season is on. It's located in northwest Greene county (Close to Clark county line). We found 106 in the hour we were there. My kids were having a ball! Some were very small, but many nice size ones and they were almost all very fresh. Happy hunting!


----------



## Paul G Hamilton

Nice job!


----------



## hugh

I saw a couple more today, including one "tulip" morel in Franklin co.


----------



## sb

Thanks Hugh. The tulip morel has that singed/rusty look like it has been up awhile and exposed.

I'm hoping it was just an early anomaly - like the single early shiitake that sprouted on my cultivated logs in the back yard during an earlier warm up and just hung in there growing a little more over a 4-5 week period but never getting more than quarter-half dollar size.


----------



## hugh

sb said:


> Thanks Hugh. The tulip morel has that singed/rusty look like it has been up awhile and exposed.
> 
> I'm hoping it was just an early anomaly - like the single early shiitake that sprouted on my cultivated logs in the back yard during an earlier warm up and just hung in there growing a little more over a 4-5 week period but never getting more than quarter-half dollar size.


Yes, it does have that exposed look -- despite the fact that it was super teeny-tiny. I think the cold temps just slowed everything down so that anything that was up got stalled and then bitten by the frost and singed by the strong sun


----------



## Joe88

FINALLY STARTED champaign county, good luck all


----------



## thunter

Nice fungorum....strange they all have the dark caps to em....good find and nice pic....we only get a good flush of half frees every third season or so, hopefully we'll get into some this time around


----------



## Paul G Hamilton

Awesome Joe88!


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Adams County, on the board! Seemed too early to go, we’ve had real cold nights. Dumb luck. Under dead oaks. South of 32 near Panhandle. Will be good with the asparagus we cut from the garden today! It’s a start - good luck everyone!


----------



## fungorum

thunter said:


> Nice fungorum....strange they all have the dark caps to em....good find and nice pic....we only get a good flush of half frees every third season or so, hopefully we'll get into some this time around


Not sure about the cap color. Funny enough, this spot goes against all my mushroom hunting experience/instincts. It's in a spot with nothing but old (partially dead) honeysuckle. Not a single tree anywhere near it.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Oddly enough, I've never found a true half free up here. All I've found is Verpa's, usually conicas. 

Now that I think about it, that's not entirely true. I found what looked like a true half free, but when I tried to harvest it, the instant my fingertips touched it, it fell apart!


----------



## the shroominator

Lol. I've had my fair share of half frees fall apart on me. I once saw one fall over when a small gust of wind came through. Fingers crossed here in the south portion of northeast Ohio that by next weekend some may be up. Looking like it might be a gradually good season


----------



## Joe88

I don't mess with half frees anymore they always turn into peices lol..Hopefully "gradually" means the season will last longer


----------



## the shroominator

The caps imo are really the only good part of them. Kind of like bar shrooms when you fry them up


----------



## Foxtrot01

Good morning ohioans! I stumbled upon this forum this morning! I love seeing some many passionate people surrounding a cause. I have only found a hand full of small blacks and grays, not worth picking yet. Good luck to the rest of ya!


----------



## Browniebi

Anyone have a identification of these?


----------



## Zabz

Looks like a jelly ear, when looking for an ID, you should take pictures of the pores and stem(if any).


----------



## Zabz

Pores/Gills, general underside of the cap. Lots of mushrooms look similar or exactly the same from the top down.


----------



## Dave80

jim33 said:


> Started seeing quite a few Facebook reports of Micros being found in Southern Ohio today. Mostly black morels but one report was a gray. Good Luck Everyone. It looks like it’s shaping up to be a great season!


Found 26 in NE Ohio(Wayne county)


----------



## Dave80

We found 26 black morels in NE Ohio (Wayne county)today. The season is officially on


----------



## Joe88

Browniebi, I believe those are what I call "cockscones" not sure the real name and I could be wrong..on another note..i think I got a early woods, found these nice fresh ones today..about 4inches tall


----------



## Zabz

Joe88 said:


> Browniebi, I believe those are what I call "cockscones" not sure the real name and I could be wrong..on another note..i think I got a early woods, found these nice fresh ones today..about 4inches tall
> View attachment 5293


What county were you in Joe88?


----------



## Joe88

Zabz, I'm in Champaign county bud, between Urbana and bellefontaine


----------



## Zabz

Thanks just watching the waves of reports coming in before I start hitting the woods too early. (Summit/medina county here)


----------



## Joe88

The ones I found today and in the pic look like fresh yellows..I sure hope not!! The small blacks I posted a while back I had to pick because they were drying up..and I haven't found any greys yet


----------



## Buckeyeburk

Went out for about 2 hours in Highland county and got skunked. Woods looks ready just need warm days & night temps to get above frosting for them to pop.


----------



## hugh

Browniebi said:


> Anyone have a identification of these?
> 
> View attachment 5284
> View attachment 5285


That's a Peziza species, probably Peziza badioconfusa (veined cup), which is common during morel season. See: http://www.mushroomexpert.com/peziza_badioconfusa.html


----------



## hugh

I found 22 today, including 1 half free and 1 "tulip" morel. Looks like it could be a good year despite the late start


----------



## hugh

Joe88 said:


> I don't mess with half frees anymore they always turn into peices lol..Hopefully "gradually" means the season will last longer


if you get them really young when the cap is still plump and the stem hasn't shot up, they are as good as blacks or small grays, and they don't fall apart in your bag. see attached image:


----------



## sb

First Morels for me in Franklin County - Central OH. this afternoon/Sunday.









A predictable Black Morel spot for me came through today with a few fresh moist ones that could still have grown more, but well, I wasn't going to wait.

The top Morel had popped during an earlier hot few days and had dried out on the stem and fell off beside the stem -- still edible.

This was probably 4-4 or 2-21 when soil temps hit 50 for a few days (at 2" depth) locally.

So . . . finding blacks now I am hoping means a fairly normal season -- still ahead.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Brownie, I don't think those are "jelly ears" since they grow on wood. Look like they might be "Gyromitra". Do NOT eat!


----------



## tmb

sb said:


> First Morels for me in Franklin County - Central OH. this afternoon/Sunday.
> Sweet!
> View attachment 5299
> 
> A predictable Black Morel spot for me came through today with a few fresh moist ones that could still have grown more, but well, I wasn't going to wait.
> 
> The top Morel had popped during an earlier hot few days and had dried out on the stem and fell off beside the stem -- still edible.
> 
> This was probably 4-4 or 2-21 when soil temps hit 50 for a few days (at 2" depth) locally.
> 
> So . . . finding blacks now I am hoping means a fairly normal season -- still ahead.
> 
> View attachment 5300


----------



## Browniebi

Thanks for the replies everyone... I agree thst they are not jelly's.... These were growing right in the soil with no trees or twigs around with any size to the them. The fungus was huge, the soil was very soft and almost fluffed up... There was a dead oak about 20 feet away but it was a new fall from the past few weeks as it was standing just a few weeks ago when I was there so possibly it falling created a flush of a sort. 

I also recall there was not a stem that was visable.... I'm sure it was under the cap but I didn't look for it.. . I plan on hitting that area again some time mid week so I'll check them and see if there are any changes and take pic of stems and other identifing traits 

I think the season is about to take off in a flurry and I think yellows are going to be done by the end of the 1st week of May.... Black season for me was nothing more than a few stragglers .... Grey season is just starting here but I don't think the greys will flush long.... Just my experience with the weather and timing.....i could be 100%wrong though .... Just from my experience, this is a yellow season remaining and that's it outside of a few greys here and there... 

Good luck to y'all....keep the pics and information coming... It helps to see what y'all see and what your areas are doing


----------



## nutsak

Joe88 said:


> FINALLY STARTED champaign county, good luck all
> View attachment 5256


Joe, leave a little chunk of the stem in the ground. It will spore out and grow mushrooms next year. I normally leave about 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## Joe88

Nutsak, that's what I normally do,that batch was me teaching my 10yr old and 8yr old daughter how to hunt, so I blame them


----------



## nutsak

Confirmed start if the season this weekend in Kentucky.

This coming weekend is going to be a great time to hit the woods and start grabbing blacks for you guys. 

We are officially delayed by 2.5 weeks down here. 

Check our forums if you want confirmation from multiple hunters I. Kentucky and Indiana.

Hope this data helps you guys out.

Best of luck this year


----------



## nutsak

nutsak said:


> Joe, leave a little chunk of the stem in the ground. It will spore out and grow mushrooms next year. I normally leave about 3/4 of an inch.


I learned the hard way.

Now days I always take the morel that looks like it's drying out and I cut it into bits and scatter it around the woods as I hunt.

Knowing it will spore out and bring me more potential spot for the following year.

Some people make a slurry and go back and spread that.


----------



## Neil

New here. Anyone know anything on the stark county area?


----------



## Joe88

nutsak said:


> I learned the hard way.
> 
> Now days I always take the morel that looks like it's drying out and I cut it into bits and scatter it around the woods as I hunt.
> 
> Knowing it will spore out and bring me more potential spot for the following year.
> 
> Some people make a slurry and go back and spread that.


What's better the slurry or cutting into peices?


----------



## Joe88

I always spell pieces wrong lol my bad


----------



## Cody Ward

as approximate as possible, would you guys agree that this season is behind about 3 weeks from last year? im in NW Ohio.


----------



## Joe88

Definitely! At least by 2weeks, this is a pic from last year just for comparison


----------



## Cody Ward

That is what i though! My wife keeps arguing that it isnt. and i tried to show her pics but i must have deleted them ALL!  Its a HUGE difference a short bit of time can do.


----------



## nbair82

No luck so far here in sw Ohio. Went out for a couple hours yesterday in a spot that holds water year round, lots of down trees, tons of wildlife footprints, moss, ferns. But no sign of anything yet...


----------



## Steve 2298

been out looking in Clermont County again today. 57 degrees and raining all day. no shrooms!


----------



## dingop

Finally first small black southern Richland county,at least 2 weeks behind,finally some warmer weather forecast


----------



## mushroman

Nothing in NW Oh yet, too cold.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I know my ramps are way behind. I was harvesting on 4/13 last year. Went out 4/20 this year, and the ramps were about half the size of last year's a week later!

Dandelions and forsythia are finally blooming like crazy. I found my first morels last year on 4/22. Looks like it will be early May this year, and go like crazy because it's liable to be a short season.


----------



## hugh

shroomsearcher said:


> Brownie, I don't think those are "jelly ears" since they grow on wood. Look like they might be "Gyromitra". Do NOT eat!


They look to me like a cup fungus, either Peziza badioconfusa or Disciotis venosa. See: http://www.mushroomexpert.com/peziza_badioconfusa.html and 
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/disciotis_venosa.html
It's possible they're Gyromitra melaleucoides, which is a cup-shaped Gyromitra, but I would put my money on one of the first two. None are worth eating, in any case.


----------



## bluetick1921

We looked all weekend in Guernsey county found nothing will head out this week around summit and portage county


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

bluetick1921 said:


> We looked all weekend in Guernsey county found nothing will head out this week around summit and portage county


Well good luck then for sure so to say. We got a couple weeks to go from what I read about Wisconsin.


----------



## Stanton66

I went out for a couple of hours today and checked my hot spots and found nothing in central Ohio. The rain today and a couple more warmer days should do it


----------



## jim33

Took my daughter out on here first outing of 2018 earlier today, in Allen County. She picked a few.


----------



## Gone pickin

Startem young


----------



## Gone pickin

Pull up your bootstraps it's fix in to be one,


----------



## Gone pickin

Scratch the e good luck


----------



## dcohio

nbair82 said:


> No luck so far here in sw Ohio. Went out for a couple hours yesterday in a spot that holds water year round, lots of down trees, tons of wildlife footprints, moss, ferns. But no sign of anything yet...


We found 12 blacks in SW Ohio yesterday.


----------



## Joe88

Checked two spots this morning that produce every year and got skunked at both..won't be long though


----------



## Cody Ward

since this season is so far behind, does that mean that it will be SHORT but fruitful or does it just depend on the ground temp? I agree Joe88, should be any day now.


----------



## Neil

Cody Ward said:


> as approximate as possible, would you guys agree that this season is behind about 3 weeks from last year? im in NW Ohio.


Any luck in nw Ohio?


----------



## Seth Leedy

Neil said:


> Any luck in nw Ohio?


Wayne County here. Went out on Sunday. Nothing.
Got a bit of warmth Saturday, Sunday, Monday. Now just rain in the forecast. This should bring them up and I'm going to hunt them down again on the weekend.


----------



## Seth Leedy

shroomsearcher said:


> Dandelions and forsythia are finally blooming like crazy.


The Dandy's just started down here as well, in the past 3 days.


----------



## Seth Leedy

Dave80 said:


> Found 26 in NE Ohio(Wayne county)


WHERE ? 
Were they small ones too ?
I was out looking Sunday and saw nothing. Ohio weather is so cold this year.


----------



## hugh

I found two small grays by a dead ash in Pickaway county today. It is still just starting there.


----------



## Gone pickin

Its almost on. Careful not to stomp your spots too hard you might step them down before they pop.lm guilty of that.


----------



## morelseeeker

Today the soil temp was 58 degrees. I didn't go to my black mushroom areas even though while fishing today I was only about 300 yards away from one. I'm going out tomorrow and every day from here on. This weekend I'm going fishing and shrooming in Indiana. A non resident fishing license in IN is only $35.00 Shroomin in the day and crappie fishing at night. Wooohoooo


----------



## morelseeeker

Kym said:


> View attachment 4568
> View attachment 4569
> 
> Here is a few pics from yesterday. I never think to bring a receipt or anything with me to time stamp lol..


Blacks are so pretty to me. Nice photo. I'm going out to the burn sites in MT this year.


----------



## Joe88

5more for me in Champaign county  the weekend will be killer


----------



## Morellus Maximus

Franklin County today


----------



## The Dean

Joe88 said:


> View attachment 5421
> 5more for me in Champaign county  the weekend will be killer


Thanks for leaving me 2 i see 7 in the picture


----------



## Joe88

I got them..at the time of the pic I didn't see them lol


----------



## Joe88

I knew someone would catch that


----------



## Cody Ward

Neil said:


> Any luck in nw Ohio?


Neil, No luck yet. it is getting very close. I am shocked to Just now seeing fungi starting to show. yesterday I found my first big patch of LBM's. May apples are just little shoots and no where near where we would like them, and the dandelions are just now starting to appear. I have been out every day and will be VERY excited to see my first morel. I would say by the end of the weeken, everyone in Ohio will be seeing them. _I hope!_


----------



## msmd

Found one small grey and five half frees in the rain on Monday. Spent 2+ hours in the woods. Still cool cold in Greene County, at least in the area that I looked. They were delicious!


----------



## thunter

Today's finds...pretty good haul, starting to find a few tulips and half free's, need some sunshine to really make em pop. Not going to be a banner year for blacks in our spots, but we're happy to get what we have so far and still have a good hillside we have not hit yet, so we'll wait and see. Weather ahead is encouraging, just what we need. Unreal how early it still looks out there, Tulip tree's are barely showing some green, should be fully leafed out by now. Shot a bird yesterday, when the wife gets home from work we are going to dig up some ramps...tomorrow night we'll have the best spring dinner you could ask for!


----------



## Ryancoonshroom

thunter said:


> Today's finds...pretty good haul, starting to find a few tulips and half free's, need some sunshine to really make em pop. Not going to be a banner year for blacks in our spots, but we're happy to get what we have so far and still have a good hillside we have not hit yet, so we'll wait and see. Weather ahead is encouraging, just what we need. Unreal how early it still looks out there, Tulip tree's are barely showing some green, should be fully leafed out by now. Shot a bird yesterday, when the wife gets home from work we are going to dig up some ramps...tomorrow night we'll have the best spring dinner you could ask for!
> View attachment 5465
> View attachment 5467
> View attachment 5468
> View attachment 5469


----------



## Ryancoonshroom

Found 3 little greys in Delta Ohio today.


----------



## Foxtrot01

God I'm so hyped! I'm gonna try my luck tomorrow and see how SWO is going to open up!


----------



## Steve 2298

About 30 years ago in another year with late morels, I had harvested some pheasant back and attempted to eat them. It was not a good experience. But today after four hours up and down hillsides with no luck I cam across some fresh small Pheasant back and thought to my self, Why not. I trimmed them and sauteed them in butter and fresh garlic. I don't know what I did 30 years ago, but i will never pass them bye again. Now the sun is out and my ground is now around 53 degrees I am scouring new ground every day. Tomorrow Game On.


----------



## Paul G Hamilton

Found a couple today!


----------



## Steve 2298

Paul G Hamilton said:


> View attachment 5498
> Found a couple today!


Nice I have been out and about with no Morels!


----------



## Paul G Hamilton

Steve 2298 said:


> Nice I have been out and about with no Morels!


Walked a few miles for these. Hope you find some...good luck!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Steve 2298 said:


> About 30 years ago in another year with late morels, I had harvested some pheasant back and attempted to eat them. It was not a good experience. But today after four hours up and down hillsides with no luck I cam across some fresh small Pheasant back and thought to my self, Why not. I trimmed them and sauteed them in butter and fresh garlic. I don't know what I did 30 years ago, but i will never pass them bye again. Now the sun is out and my ground is now around 53 degrees I am scouring new ground every day. Tomorrow Game On.


Well, I did the same thing and it was like eating fried melon rind! Even turned the oil green! So I crossed that off the list and went to figuring out how to find morels. 

The soil temp was interesting. I forgot I had a temp probe laying in a drawer and hauled it out yesterday. This was in an all day, cold drizzle. Soil temps were right around 50 everywhere I looked. 

I read a long time ago that you need soil temps around 55 to get morels to pop. We're supposed to start warming up over the weekend, and next week is forecast to be really nice! Temps in the mid 70's! 

Hopefully that will get things moving!


----------



## jim33

Went out and took a peek around today. Was pleased to see a lot of baby greys up in Allen County. The top picture, I’ve been watching these guys grow since the 14th. Second picture saw a slug getting a bite to eat. Third pic, I couldn’t take it anymore I had to grab a small mess today lol. Gonna hit it pretty hard tomorrow


----------



## Cody Ward

Ryancoonshroom said:


> Found 3 little greys in Delta Ohio today.


No WAY! I live in swanton and have been looking all week and CAN NOT find any traces of anything! Good for you Ryan!


----------



## Cody Ward

Foxtrot01 said:


> God I'm so hyped! I'm gonna try my luck tomorrow and see how SWO is going to open up!


good luck!


----------



## Kym

I am hearing reports of some grey’s around Greene county. As often as I have been out already I’m not sure if they are up yet! Black spot that always produces hundreds is not doing well. Only picked about 30 this year so far. I’m getting very impatient!! Lol..Anyone else around the Greene county/Springfield area having much luck? Going out with the hubs today.


----------



## nutsak

Hit the woods early today. Take a couple mesh bags with you because there will be morels to harvest.

If you have the time I recommend hunting today. By the weekend some of the yellows will be dark gold/brown from sun exposure. 
You will still be able to find nice fresh ones in The shadow s of the trees though. Look directly. Whims the stump right beside the tree on the side the is shaded from the evening sun.
Morning sunshine isn't as hard because of dew and moisture that help keep the morel protected from the uv's.

Sun burned morels are still edible. They bounce back pretty good when you soak them in salt water to wash them.


----------



## JFrench

Some of the yellows will be dark this weekend? Has anyone found a yellow yet?


----------



## Pendog66

I found 13 over the weekend in Lawrence Co. Mainly blacks with a few fresh grays


----------



## cwlake

jim33 said:


> Went out and took a peek around today. Was pleased to see a lot of baby greys up in Allen County. The top picture, I’ve been watching these guys grow since the 14th. Second picture saw a slug getting a bite to eat. Third pic, I couldn’t take it anymore I had to grab a small mess today lol. Gonna hit it pretty hard tomorrow
> View attachment 5565
> View attachment 5566
> View attachment 5567


they are growing very slowly with these cold nights. I had frost on my windshield again this a.m. Next week will really get things going.


----------



## sheephead

JFrench said:


> What is that?!?


Nice bolete.........


----------



## sheephead

nutsak said:


> Today's morel report from. Orthern kentucky.
> 
> Morels = 0
> 
> Golf balls = 14


I always find the golfers goofs too...


----------



## sheephead

Joe88 said:


> View attachment 5421
> 5more for me in Champaign county  the weekend will be killer


I see 7 in that pic.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Adams County today.


----------



## Joe88

sheephead said:


> I see 7 in that pic.


Yea didn't see them when I took the picture but apparently I got them cause they weren't there when I went back still not finding them in my yearly spots, won't be long though, need some sun


----------



## Zabz

Summit County, Ohio


----------



## Paul G Hamilton

Kym said:


> I am hearing reports of some grey’s around Greene county. As often as I have been out already I’m not sure if they are up yet! Black spot that always produces hundreds is not doing well. Only picked about 30 this year so far. I’m getting very impatient!! Lol..Anyone else around the Greene county/Springfield area having much luck? Going out with the hubs today.


Found the ones in my earlier post in Greene County.


----------



## Monica Gasser

I would like to find at least one mushroom!! Looked for two years now. I’m obviously doing something wrong


----------



## cew

Study your trees, dead elm ect. early in season look at south facing hills. places that get plenty of sun.


----------



## Stanton66

They say when oak tree leaves are the size of mouse's ears it's time. Mine are not that big yet just starting. I did see mayapples starting today tho. But no yellow's yet.


----------



## sb

Franklin County/Central OH - More Black Morels and some Half Free Morels.

Perfect Black Morel this afternoon.









Found 20 Blacks Below (only 18 shown
) 








and some Half Free Morels below from a different area.









So . . . we enjoyed hearty laughter at our own expense. We went over the same spot 4 times to find the number of Black Morels shown above -- each time finding some more that we missed prior.


----------



## Steve 2298

still shroomless after climbing hills and hollars all day. The wife and I are too tired to cook anyway. Taco Thursday with a Margarita to take away the pain. great day in the woods anyway.


----------



## Monica Gasser

Steve 2298 said:


> still shroomless after climbing hills and hollars all day. The wife and I are too tired to cook anyway. Taco Thursday with a Margarita to take away the pain. great day in the woods anyway.


Story of my life!!


----------



## hugh

I found one yellow (appeared to have been stepped on, probably by me) and two tulip morels today in Franklin co


----------



## Ryan Hammer

Looked for an hour with no luck. Where do these things pop up ? I live in Gahanna OH, right outside of Columbus . Searched some metro woods and came across about 10 turkeys that’s it !


----------



## Joe88

Monica Gasser said:


> I would like to find at least one mushroom!! Looked for two years now. I’m obviously doing something wrong


WOW that's a long time! Learn your trees elms,Ash,poplar, and apple, those seem to be the main ones..also learn what mayapple is..when the dandelions and mayapple start growing it's time..check south facing hills with lots of sun..you can find sporatic one or two here if you walk long enough but to get those motherlodes you need to learn the trees, good luck


----------



## Kym

Found a ton of half free’s today. Not what I was looking for but none the less, enjoying them anyway! Still want some greys!! Ugh...


----------



## Monica Gasser

Joe88 said:


> WOW that's a long time! Learn your trees elms,Ash,poplar, and apple, those seem to be the main ones..also learn what mayapple is..when the dandelions and mayapple start growing it's time..check south facing hills with lots of sun..you can find sporatic one or two here if you walk long enough but to get those motherlodes you need to learn the trees, good luck


Thanks!! I actually own a tree business lol I do know my trees just can’t find a dam mushroom to save my life...


----------



## Kym

Monica Gasser said:


> Thanks!! I actually own a tree business lol I do know my trees just can’t find a dam mushroom to save my life...


Monica, when you hunt, are you always scanning the ground or do you look up and look for trees you want to examine? I seem to do better when I’m tree hunting more than ground hunting. I will also put a picture of a morel on my phone screen a few weeks before I begin hunting to imprint the image, so to speak, in my brain. They seem to stick out better. Also look for patches of May Apples in the woods. If you see those then odds are you are in an area with the correct atmosphere. They must have the same soil as morels  I hope you find some this year! Good luck!


----------



## Kym

Kym said:


> Monica, when you hunt, are you always scanning the ground or do you look up and look for trees you want to examine? I seem to do better when I’m tree hunting more than ground hunting. I will also put a picture of a morel on my phone screen a few weeks before I begin hunting to imprint the image, so to speak, in my brain. They seem to stick out better. Also look for patches of May Apples in the woods. If you see those then odds are you are in an area with the correct atmosphere. They must have the same soil as morels  I hope you find some this year! Good luck!


Elms in their first year of dying are the best  (in my opinion)


----------



## jim33

Stopped at some spots in Hardin and Allen Counties today. Saw lots of little yellows and greys that I left to grow. Did bring home about 30 though.


----------



## Kym

jim33 said:


> Stopped at some spots in Hardin and Allen Counties today. Saw lots of little yellows and greys that I left to grow. Did bring home about 30 though.
> 
> View attachment 5638
> 
> View attachment 5637
> View attachment 5636


Nice finds! If they are growing where you are then there is no doubt they are growing around me lol! Back at it in the morning


----------



## jim33

Kym said:


> Nice finds! If they are growing where you are then there is no doubt they are growing around me lol! Back at it in the morning



It is definitely starting to take off. I was starting to wonder if we were ever going to get to this point. Good luck!


----------



## Cody Ward

sb said:


> Franklin County/Central OH - More Black Morels and some Half Free Morels.
> 
> Perfect Black Morel this afternoon.
> View attachment 5588
> 
> 
> Found 20 Blacks Below (only 18 shown
> )
> View attachment 5589
> 
> and some Half Free Morels below from a different area.
> 
> View attachment 5590
> 
> So . . . we enjoyed hearty laughter at our own expense. We went over the same spot 4 times to find the number of Black Morels shown above -- each time finding some more that we missed prior.


PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Mac-Yeti

Finally! A little rain earlier in the week followed by lots of sunshine. Found 2 in my yard


----------



## Seth Leedy

Heard this morning someone found some at Shreve Woods, Shreve, Ohio. In the past this was a good place to find some. Now everyone knows about it and it's hard to get in there before others. But, they are popping around Wayne County. 

I'm going out all day Saturday. Anyone want to join me ?


----------



## Seth Leedy

Anyone using this map of Mushrooms ?
https://www.thegreatmorel.com/morel-sightings/


----------



## sjaantze42

Hooray! I'm from Franklin Co. and was just planning on going out this weekend!


----------



## Ryancoonshroom

Cody Ward said:


> No WAY! I live in swanton and have been looking all week and CAN NOT find any traces of anything! Good for you Ryan!


Found in backyard lol nothing in woods.


----------



## thunter

Dinner last night... tuesday's turkey, wednesday's shroom's/ramps. Spent this morning turkey hunting. Turkey's did not cooperate, the shroom's did...Hocking co.


----------



## Steve 2298

another 4 hours of mountain goat with no shrooms!


----------



## hugh

We found 23 today near Xenia, including a bunch of half-frees and tulip morels. The yellows are finally starting to get some decent size. It seems like it may be a good year for the half-frees and tulips


----------



## cew

Allen county ,that's all I have found


----------



## shroomsearcher

So far, everything seems a little South and West of me, so that tells me the season is still coming. It got nice yesterday afternoon and this afternoon, but then a cold front blew in that brought almost no rain here in Mahoning Co. It looked like Trumbull Co. (North of us) got whacked pretty good. 

Next week's forecast looks ideal to get things going. About damn time. Dandelions are up, but nothing's close to going to seed yet. 

Looks to be a short and fast season depending on the weather. Luckily I'm retired and can hunt every day if I want to. 

OOH! Gotta get back to my ramp spot too!


----------



## bluetick1921

No mushroom hunting for me tomorrow have to clean up thos tree but will hit it hard sunday go luck to everyone tommorw and all season


----------



## sb

*Franklin county* - I'm experiencing a normal progression of Morel types here in *Central OH*. -- first Blacks , then half-frees and now today, the first grey, tan Morels. Yet to see for me - the tulip morels and large yellows which would round out my typical varieties. Because of the overlap, I still expect to find more of all the above types before the season is over in another 3-4 weeks?

I went out to a spot today that typically produces consistent numbers of grey, tan, yellow Morels,

I found 12 grey/tan morels and covered all of them with leaves and indicator sticks as they all were too small, about large grape or thumb digit size. I want them to grow up and be 3 to 6" size and provide 3 times the "dinner delight". Yeaaaa!

Well, the rest of that story is that after 40 minutes, I decided I didn't need to spent more time -- It appeared there were no larger Morels to find. Well. . . I liked that interpretation because it means the best is yet to come!! Ha! Delusion or Discernment?

The earlier half-free find spot I picked on the 26th, was just beginning to pop then and many of them had no stem height when I found them -- looking like cap rosettes, just sitting on the ground. Another two days from now and they (newbies and missed ones then) will be sitting on 3-4" upright stalks waving at me to come get them.

Enjoyment to all fellow shroomers . . .


----------



## Sky

Mason county ky


----------



## Foxtrot01

Germantown in SWO is still a touch to wet. Next wednesday is my goal!


----------



## edgemre

Found 89 smaller Grey's (a few larger ones around 5 inches but most 3 inches) in Greene county. All around 2 dead elms.


----------



## ShroominShlynn13

Sky said:


> View attachment 5718
> Mason county ky


This is a beautiful picture! Great lighting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

ShroominShlynn13 said:


> This is a beautiful picture! Great lighting!


True that! That pic could be in a magazine! Supposed to warm into the 70's this week so maybe that will get things going. 

Checked soil temps today and nothing even hit 50!


----------



## Buckeyeburk

23 found in Highland county this afternoon


----------



## jim33

Went out in Logan and Allen Counties today. I brought home about 50. Had a lot of fun.


----------



## Kym

hugh said:


> We found 23 today near Xenia, including a bunch of half-frees and tulip morels. The yellows are finally starting to get some decent size. It seems like it may be a good year for the half-frees and tulips
> View attachment 5674
> View attachment 5675


I agree on the half free’s! Found a ton. However only two greys and no yellows yet!! Getting frustrated lol. Normally by now we have found a bunch!


----------



## N8RVS

Yesterday northwest Jackson County.


----------



## sb

the shroominator said:


> The caps imo are really the only good part of them. Kind of like bar shrooms when you fry them up


I agree shroominator. I had the last of my half-frees (just the caps) this morning in scrambled eggs with fresh chives from the back yard, pine nuts and shredded cheese. Yum-licious!!


----------



## jpfootball57

Found 13 yellows in brown county yesterday. 5 were just under an inch so I gave them a nice leaf blanket for the upcoming frost


----------



## 005587

Shroomsearcher, you are in my neck of the woods, so to speak (Mahoning Co). I went out on Friday and even though the ground temps were 54 most places in my woods I saw no mayapples yet. The ramps were still a bit too small to harvest and the ground was pretty wet from last week's rain. I've been looking for 10 years here and have never found morels (found every other kind of shroom you would want though) Please tell me you have found morels SOMEWHERE in Mahoning Co!


----------



## Angel fkc

Went out yesterday in clinton county. Didn't find any. Found some dryad's saddle (pheasant back) though. Fried them up last night.they're pretty good.


----------



## the shroominator

Sounds pretty good sb! I like to do them bar style lol. Battered and fried. Now I'm gonna have to use your idea along with some ramps


----------



## Kym

I hear several people mention ramps. Can someone post a pic? Thanks!


----------



## morelsxs

Kym said:


> I hear several people mention ramps. Can someone post a pic? Thanks!


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=wild+leeks+/+ramps&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## Angel fkc

Found these in NC about a week or 2 ago


----------



## Mac-Yeti

My relatives in Missouri found these and were scared to eat them. A neighbor to them threw a fit when they explained to him what they found and told him they were going to throw them out. Any ideas on what they are and if they're safe to eat obviously. Thanks


----------



## Mac-Yeti

Angel fkc said:


> Went out yesterday in clinton county. Didn't find any. Found some dryad's saddle (pheasant back) though. Fried them up last night.they're pretty good.
> View attachment 5802


I find lots of these every year but am always unsure what to do with them. I've heard they are better when they are small like the ones you found. How do you prepare and cook them. I cook morels in a little butter until the butter evaporates. I don't like all the batter and b.s. that others like. Thanks in advance


----------



## morelsxs

morelsxs said:


> I have never eaten a false morel -- soooo not worth the chance, IMO. Like Tom Volk stated, it's like a game of Russian roulette.
> 
> Here is a great link re: the false morel. Please be sure to read it BEFORE you ever eat one (should you decide you want to).
> 
> http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2002.html
> 
> Of course, there is a ton of additional information on the web. Please be informed.


----------



## shagbarkfarmohiollc

Mac-Yeti said:


> My relatives in Missouri found these and were scared to eat them. A neighbor to them threw a fit when they explained to him what they found and told him they were going to throw them out. Any ideas on what they are and if they're safe to eat obviously. Thanks


When in doubt, throw them out. You only eat a bad shroom once. Those are false morels. Considered poisonous in most parts of the world.


----------



## Moral scout

jim33 said:


> Stopped at some spots in Hardin and Allen Counties today. Saw lots of little yellows and greys that I left to grow. Did bring home about 30 though.
> 
> View attachment 5638
> 
> View attachment 5637
> View attachment 5636


Looks tastey


----------



## Aja

Columbiana


----------



## Sky

jpfootball57 said:


> Found 13 yellows in brown county yesterday. 5 were just under an inch so I gave them a nice leaf blanket for the upcoming frost


Hi jpfootball I live close to Ripley and we found 11 on Friday. Mainly under older cedar trees


----------



## hugh

We found 18 today around dead elm in near Columbus. All are still pretty young, which suggests there are at least a couple more weeks in the season in this zone


----------



## Steve 2298

Angel fkc said:


> Went out yesterday in clinton county. Didn't find any. Found some dryad's saddle (pheasant back) though. Fried them up last night.they're pretty good.
> View attachment 5802


I have found Pheasant backs to be very good we like to cut the tender parts and saute in butter and fresh garlic. good eats,



Mac-Yeti said:


> My relatives in Missouri found these and were scared to eat them. A neighbor to them threw a fit when they explained to him what they found and told him they were going to throw them out. Any ideas on what they are and if they're safe to eat obviously. Thanks


 we don't eat them and am not bold enough to try. As they say their are old mushroom hunters and their are bold mushroom hunters But their are no old and bold mushroom hunters!


----------



## hugh

Mac-Yeti said:


> My relatives in Missouri found these and were scared to eat them. A neighbor to them threw a fit when they explained to him what they found and told him they were going to throw them out. Any ideas on what they are and if they're safe to eat obviously. Thanks


Those are Gyromitras (false morels). Do not eat them. They contain toxics that build up over time and may not kill you the first meal but will cause problems over time.


----------



## Kym

Angel fkc said:


> Found these in NC about a week or 2 ago
> View attachment 5822
> View attachment 5823


I see those everywhere! Didn’t know what they were


----------



## shroomsearcher

005587 said:


> Shroomsearcher, you are in my neck of the woods, so to speak (Mahoning Co). I went out on Friday and even though the ground temps were 54 most places in my woods I saw no mayapples yet. The ramps were still a bit too small to harvest and the ground was pretty wet from last week's rain. I've been looking for 10 years here and have never found morels (found every other kind of shroom you would want though) Please tell me you have found morels SOMEWHERE in Mahoning Co!


You're kind if in the same boat I am. I am sure that morels grow in Mahoning Co., but I lucked out. I belong to a fish and game club just across the state line in Lawrence Co. PA. Some other members told me that morels grow there, so I started looking about 5-6 years ago. We have a bazillion dead elms, and apple trees growing all over the place! But then, I've also found them growing where I'd never expect. Out in the middle of grassy fields, and near Cottonwood and Sycamore trees. 

Maybe check w/some commercial apple orchards to see if they will let you hunt. I've also heard that there are morels to be found in Mosquito Lake State Park. Hope I didn't let a cat out of the bag there!

Plus, everything is behind schedule this year. My ramps are easily 2 weeks behind, and there's very little green in the woods right now.



Mac-Yeti said:


> My relatives in Missouri found these and were scared to eat them. A neighbor to them threw a fit when they explained to him what they found and told him they were going to throw them out. Any ideas on what they are and if they're safe to eat obviously. Thanks


They were right to be scared! Those are Gyromitra, and contain a nerve toxin called Gyromitrin! Nasty stuff! Apparently there are some folks whose body chemistry allows them to eat those, but I wouldn't take the chance! 



Aja said:


> Columbiana


Aja, Columbiana Co., Ohio? If so, it's getting close!


----------



## shroomsrus

Some more in central ohio. Bigger ones this time around.


----------



## Kym

So frustrated. Hubby and I have been out numerous times now. Been in several areas that produce every year very well. And after 20 or more combined hours of hunting we have found a couple grey’s almost dead and one dead yellow???? We are in the Springfield area. Anyone else think it really hasn’t taken off yet for the year?


----------



## jim33

I think the best is yet to come.


----------



## Joe88

Kym said:


> So frustrated. Hubby and I have been out numerous times now. Been in several areas that produce every year very well. And after 20 or more combined hours of hunting we have found a couple grey’s almost dead and one dead yellow???? We are in the Springfield area. Anyone else think it really hasn’t taken off yet for the year?


I have a very good spot in the Springfield area that hasn't produced yet..I agree with jim33 the best is still to come


----------



## [email protected]

I live in the sringfield and have walked well over 20 miles and have found only 10 shrooms still optimistic it could be this week


----------



## Cody Ward

shroomsearcher said:


> So far, everything seems a little South and West of me, so that tells me the season is still coming. It got nice yesterday afternoon and this afternoon, but then a cold front blew in that brought almost no rain here in Mahoning Co. It looked like Trumbull Co. (North of us) got whacked pretty good.
> 
> Next week's forecast looks ideal to get things going. About damn time. Dandelions are up, but nothing's close to going to seed yet.
> 
> Looks to be a short and fast season depending on the weather. Luckily I'm retired and can hunt every day if I want to.
> 
> OOH! Gotta get back to my ramp spot too!


Shroomsearcher: Im glad you explained it well. Is this type of season common? or is this out of the norm? the past 3 seasons NW ohio have been decent, Especially last year; but this year is really throwing me off (being that I have only been doing this for less than 5 years). I found about a pound of half frees here in toledo and have not seen a single black, grey, yellow or anything. We had to go down close to KY and all we found down there were Blacks.


----------



## Kym

Joe88 said:


> I have a very good spot in the Springfield area that hasn't produced yet..I agree with jim33 the best is still to come


Well that gives me some hope! I see a bunch of grey’s coming out of Greene county so it can’t be too much longer. I think our soil is still a bit cold. Maybe the ones we are finding came from the first warm up. Sadly we got caught in our yellow spot lol, now we need a new woods to hunt


----------



## Kym

[email protected] said:


> I live in the sringfield and have walked well over 20 miles and have found only 10 shrooms still optimistic it could be this week


I hope so!


----------



## [email protected]

Kym said:


> I hope so!


Heading out today I hunt Greene .Clark and Champaign counties hoping for a find today


----------



## Kym

[email protected] said:


> Heading out today I hunt Greene .Clark and Champaign counties hoping for a find today


Good luck! Think I will be giving the Springfield area another 4-5 Days. Let us know what you find if you don’t mind!


----------



## Cody Ward

Mac-Yeti said:


> I find lots of these every year but am always unsure what to do with them. I've heard they are better when they are small like the ones you found. How do you prepare and cook them. I cook morels in a little butter until the butter evaporates. I don't like all the batter and b.s. that others like. Thanks in advance


"Mac-Yeti" Try deep frying. Use your favorite batter, Egg-wash, Re-batter again. and deep fry at about 350 to 400 for 6 minutes. Cut into strips from the center outward. however make sure to cut out the middle/center of the fungus as it is very tough depending on how big they are. and yes you are correct. the small ones are best. if you try this out, let me know how you like them.
Oh yeah, add some garlic powder to your batter... if you'd like.


----------



## Seth Leedy

Found 3 little grey's and 3 woods mushrooms on Saturday the 28th around Shreve.
Some others are finding some. No big pots to pluck from yet.


----------



## vandertilova

Any reports (besides the following) from Butler/Preble counties? The woods feel very dry around here now. None of my spots have provided yet this year, and generally they have been solid early spots.


----------



## Greg Adkins

Snuck in a few hours of hunting today. Southeast part of the state. Crazy that there was ice on the truck windshield this morning and going to be in the 80s tomorrow. 

All around black cherry


----------



## [email protected]

Okay walked a rough 5 hours today and only found 5 small blacks need some rain with these temps let's keep hoping it's about to happen


----------



## Joe88

with these temps, the weekend should be awesome...fingers crossed


----------



## shroomsearcher

Cody Ward said:


> Shroomsearcher: Im glad you explained it well. Is this type of season common? or is this out of the norm? the past 3 seasons NW ohio have been decent, Especially last year; but this year is really throwing me off (being that I have only been doing this for less than 5 years). I found about a pound of half frees here in toledo and have not seen a single black, grey, yellow or anything. We had to go down close to KY and all we found down there were Blacks.


We're kind of in the same boat, since I've only been looking for 5-6 years myself. This is by far the coldest Spring I have experienced in that time, but I'm still hopeful. One thing I did see was the one year we had temps in the 80's in early March, and I found exactly one morel! An old, dried up, tiny thing.

And blacks pop earlier than yellows by about 2 weeks. So, if you found blacks down South, it means they are working their way North. If I can finish my yard work early enough tomorrow, I'm heading out! Soil temps are just beginning to get right here.


----------



## Angel fkc

Went hunting yesterday in higland county with no luck. Went out today in clinton county again. No morels but I found some more dryad's saddle. Also found some oysters but they were dried up.


----------



## sb

Franklin County - Central OH today.








All less than full stature, stunted and somewhat dried. Half were unpicked from Friday and hadn't grown much since then.


----------



## thunter

Sb, Those tulips won't gain much size if any once they show themselves...usually means the end is near too, at least for blacks and half free's...gonna hit woods wed morn, with any luck we'll find a good mess


----------



## Marie123

Today in Perry county found a few greys.


----------



## jim33

Never seen it this slow up in Hardin and Allen Counties before. I only picked 15 or so tonight. I did see a quite a few baby yellows on a large dead elm but it was dry there. Need rain.


----------



## Cody Ward

shroomsearcher said:


> We're kind of in the same boat, since I've only been looking for 5-6 years myself. This is by far the coldest Spring I have experienced in that time, but I'm still hopeful. One thing I did see was the one year we had temps in the 80's in early March, and I found exactly one morel! An old, dried up, tiny thing.
> 
> And blacks pop earlier than yellows by about 2 weeks. So, if you found blacks down South, it means they are working their way North. If I can finish my yard work early enough tomorrow, I'm heading out! Soil temps are just beginning to get right here.


Shroomsearcher: 
I am glad to hear that, and that is what i was hoping for with the blacks still being down south indicate i need to CALM DOWN


----------



## nbair82

vandertilova said:


> Any reports (besides the following) from Butler/Preble counties? The woods feel very dry around here now. None of my spots have provided yet this year, and generally they have been solid early spots.


Nothing so far except for a few small ones last week. I have seen some pictures from a couple people but nothing that I have found. The ground is really dry and I have scoured over the parts that stay wet year round. I'm just afraid now that I've trampled over what was going to grow.


----------



## [email protected]

Just did about4 miles on bike trail new Greene county some good producing trees way to dry already need rain


----------



## sb

thunter said:


> Sb, Those tulips won't gain much size if any once they show themselves...usually means the end is near too, at least for blacks and half free's...gonna hit woods wed morn, with any luck we'll find a good mess


Good luck today Thunter.

For me, usually *"Morchella is good enough for me"* but you called these tulips. I'm so used to getting tan-yellow Morels of good size in that spot that I never considered that they were Tulips. Chalk it up to lazy thinking! -- given that they were Tulips, they were as big as they were going to get. I'm yet to get any tan-yellows in that spot. Hmnnn. I'm considering that good tor the next few weeks!!

Yesterday the humidity was 19% here in Franklin county -- that's desert level humidity!! The prior day was under 30% also.

Send rain, please . . .

Tomorrow I'm going back to my half-free spot that was 'just starting' on the 26th.


----------



## Steve 2298

Finally on the board in Clermont Co. 5 large yellow. Need rain, I cant believe I said that cant till the garden but the woods are dry.


----------



## thehuntress

Finally got some out in Muskingum County yesterday. A couple of our usual spots came up empty, very dry hope to find more after the rain.


----------



## bltii

Found enough for dinner. Licking county. Granville area. Mostly blacks, a few greys.
Need rain


----------



## thunter

sb said:


> Good luck today Thunter.
> 
> For me, usually *"Morchella is good enough for me"* but you called these tulips. I'm so used to getting tan-yellow Morels of good size in that spot that I never considered that they were Tulips. Chalk it up to lazy thinking! -- given that they were Tulips, they were as big as they were going to get. I'm yet to get any tan-yellows in that spot. Hmnnn. I'm considering that good tor the next few weeks!!
> 
> Yesterday the humidity was 19% here in Franklin county -- that's desert level humidity!! The prior day was under 30% also.
> 
> Send rain, please . . .
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going back to my half-free spot that was 'just starting' on the 26th.


Yea sb...ive just followed suit after seeing them referred to as tulips on here for so long, some years they come up in good numbers in some of our spots, usually after a good flush of half frees...I'll take either tomorrow...good luck


----------



## Aride

Found this little half free in northern tuscarawas county. This weekend should be prime time.


----------



## shroomsearcher

jim33 said:


> Never seen it this slow up in Hardin and Allen Counties before. I only picked 15 or so tonight. I did see a quite a few baby yellows on a large dead elm but it was dry there. Need rain.


Supposed to have rain chances up here Wed. night, Thurs, and Fri. Maybe I should take my moisture meter out to the woods with me tomorrow?!


----------



## jim33

Take a sacrifice to the rain gods.


----------



## Cody Ward

jim33 said:


> Take a sacrifice to the rain gods.


I was actually rain dancing the other day... It was where no one could see me so I should be good.


----------



## Allenb1984

Found 3 small greys in sandusky/Erie county


----------



## Missi

Here's another for the Clermont County board. Found this yesterday evening, 1 very pretty, healthy yellow morel on the edge of a small hill of orange daylillies. Been hunting other areas for years with no luck, who would have thought it'd be in my own yard  Question is ..... should there or will there be more ~


----------



## Cody Ward

has anyone in OH been finding anything within the pine trees? I found some monster yellows last year but i would assume that those are the only places retaining any bit of moisture during all the non existent rain we have been having. What do you guys think? I have some huge spots that contain CCC row pine trees. thinking about heading out to try...


----------



## [email protected]

Went out to Greene County today found 23 some blacks and yellows







ws and 1 fresh gray


----------



## shroomsearcher

Went out today and nothing doing! Yet! I took my moisture meter and soil thermometer. Everywhere I went showed at the high end of "Moist", but the highest soil temp reading I got was still only 52.9!

Also, everything is way behind schedule. Undergrowth in the woods is almost non-existent. Also noticed that our apples and dogwoods aren't flowering yet, and that's not been the case every time I've found morels. The apples have barely begun to leaf out!

To get to one spot I have to hike down a powerline. Last year the weeds there were nearly knee high. This year, ankle high!


----------



## steve-o

Anna_Banana said:


> Thanks for the advice! We may go Saturday and steer clear of the turkeys after that!


Just hit the woods after noon. Hunters are not permitted to turkey hunt after 12


----------



## Allenb1984

5 hours in the woods...take what I can get!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm a morel hunter see quite a bit of those don't know what they are


----------



## hugh

[email protected] said:


> I'm a morel hunter see quite a bit of those don't know what they are


That's "dryad's saddle" (Polyporus squamosus) -- an edible but poor consolation prize for no morels


----------



## hugh

I've just found a few yellows and half-frees in the past few days, all south of Columbus


----------



## oldshroomer

Cody Ward said:


> has anyone in OH been finding anything within the pine trees? I found some monster yellows last year but i would assume that those are the only places retaining any bit of moisture during all the non existent rain we have been having. What do you guys think? I have some huge spots that contain CCC row pine trees. thinking about heading out to try...


----------



## oldshroomer

Yes Cody. I always check pines ever since I found a mother load of extremely large yellows one year. I was cutting thru a stand of pines and bam! So yes checkem!! Went back the next year and they were there just not as many. Going back this year..


----------



## [email protected]

Been checking the pines did find a huge patch years ago but not again


----------



## shroomsearcher

The only shrooms I've found associated with pine trees are boletes in June and July. But, that doesn't mean it can't happen with morels.


----------



## Jomacooso

Couple today.


----------



## jim33

Finally a nice haul today in Hardin County. Just shy of a pound, found under a sycamore on the side of the road. That got me pumped so I went back to some of my normally good areas and most of what I found in them was tiny dried up morels.


----------



## Greg Adkins

I have small greys every year under row of white pine along my fence and there is one pine that always has half dozen or so yellows but they are the size of beer bottles. Wife gets mad when I don't mow anywhere around the pines in the spring but some years the greys come way out into the yard!


----------



## Cody Ward

shroomsearcher said:


> Went out today and nothing doing! Yet! I took my moisture meter and soil thermometer. Everywhere I went showed at the high end of "Moist", but the highest soil temp reading I got was still only 52.9!
> 
> Also, everything is way behind schedule. Undergrowth in the woods is almost non-existent. Also noticed that our apples and dogwoods aren't flowering yet, and that's not been the case every time I've found morels. The apples have barely begun to leaf out!
> 
> To get to one spot I have to hike down a powerline. Last year the weeds there were nearly knee high. This year, ankle high!


searcher, what part of the state did you get that Temperature reading from if you dont mind me asking.

thanks.


----------



## sparx

Found 20 around Loudonville yesterday.


----------



## jcstamp

First find of the year here in butler county. Temps are finally right but now the woods are too dry. I'm thinking this next week after thus rain is going to make or break the season here.


----------



## Kym

jcstamp said:


> First find of the year here in butler county. Temps are finally right but now the woods are too dry. I'm thinking this next week after thus rain is going to make or break the season here.


I agree! This is the strangest season I have seen in awhile. Finding fresh blacks but dead yellows and greys


----------



## oldshroomer

shroomsearcher said:


> Went out today and nothing doing! Yet! I took my moisture meter and soil thermometer. Everywhere I went showed at the high end of "Moist", but the highest soil temp reading I got was still only 52.9!
> 
> Also, everything is way behind schedule. Undergrowth in the woods is almost non-existent. Also noticed that our apples and dogwoods aren't flowering yet, and that's not been the case every time I've found morels. The apples have barely begun to leaf out!
> 
> To get to one spot I have to hike down a powerline. Last year the weeds there were nearly knee high. This year, ankle high!


Shroomsearch. Please say general location when posting. (Ei, south green county ). There are people all over state that read. To say you found doesn't help anyone. Thanks


----------



## oldshroomer

Greg Adkins said:


> I have small greys every year under row of white pine along my fence and there is one pine that always has half dozen or so yellows but they are the size of beer bottles. Wife gets mad when I don't mow anywhere around the pines in the spring but some years the greys come way out into the yard!


Seems wild, but all posts on pine finds say they were large and ones I've found were also!!?? Wonder why????
Also please post ur General location with posts. Thanks


----------



## vandertilova

jcstamp said:


> First find of the year here in butler county. Temps are finally right but now the woods are too dry. I'm thinking this next week after thus rain is going to make or break the season here.


Well, you're one up on me! Seriously — even the consistently damp spots seem to be far too dry to support fruiting so far. As I write this, I'm watching the radar excitedly as it shows storms lined up north-south on a Brookville/Liberty/Richmond line. Thinking this water will kick off our season in earnest.


----------



## sb

Franklin County - Central OH
Yesterday I found another 6 Blacks. They all were probably up at this spot when I got 20 blacks there on the 26th.

Several had been knocked off their stem then and were just sitting in the leaves, dried out. I only kept 4.

Pretty rough looking.








I have yet to find any greys or yellows.


----------



## oldshroomer

sb said:


> Franklin County - Central OH
> Yesterday I found another 6 Blacks. They all were probably up at this spot when I got 20 blacks there on the 26th.
> 
> Several had been knocked off their stem then and were just sitting in the leaves, dried out. I only kept 4.
> 
> Pretty rough looking.
> View attachment 6072
> 
> I have yet to find any greys or yellows.


Yes, too early for Yellows in Franklin. 
I'm in Northwest Franklin. Hope this rain soaks us then with warm temps should see numbers 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## sb

oldshroomer said:


> Yes, too early for Yellows in Franklin.
> I'm in Northwest Franklin. Hope this rain soaks us then with warm temps should see numbers 1 to 2 weeks.


*Hoping you're right!*


----------



## REESEmorelCUP

Crawford County - couple hours this morning between rains...
20 total left some smalls behind.


----------



## ShroomMan

The yellows r fresh and just starting around the Xenia area!!!!


----------



## ShroomMan

All fresh and young , but some decent size!!


----------



## ShroomMan

Is weird year though no doubt. My 11 year old son found these last Sunday half was drying up here' what he was able to pick!! From the ones I found in my previous post this morning I do believe it' going to be an amazing flush of yellows from the SHROOM GODS!!!!


----------



## thunter

yesterdays finds, S. Central OH


----------



## Angel fkc

Still no morels for me in ohio but found more dryad's saddle and a few oysters today.


----------



## oldshroomer

REESEmorelCUP said:


> Crawford County - couple hours this morning between rains...
> 20 total left some smalls behind.
> View attachment 6073


Thanks for the update!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Cody Ward said:


> searcher, what part of the state did you get that Temperature reading from if you dont mind me asking.
> 
> thanks.





oldshroomer said:


> Shroomsearch. Please say general location when posting. (Ei, south green county ). There are people all over state that read. To say you found doesn't help anyone. Thanks


Sorry, forgot to mention it. I'm in NE Ohio, Mahoning Co. to be a little more precise. We are way behind normal. What should have smacked me in the face was that the apple trees and dogwoods are not in bloom! In fact, they are nowhere close! They are always in bloom when I'm finding morels! Usually, when the petals start falling off the apple blossoms, the season is drawing to a close.

As far as other "signs" go, the first dandelions to bloom are nowhere near going to seed yet. We didn't get any rain yesterday, but got a good soaking today, with more supposed to come tomorrow so moisture will not be a problem. And the temps are supposed to stay moderate. Hearing reports from further south keeps me hopeful!


----------



## oldshroomer

Angel fkc said:


> Still no morels for me in ohio but found more dryad's saddle and a few oysters today.
> View attachment 6131
> View attachment 6132
> View attachment 6133


Some people turn their noses up at draids. My wife and I really enjoy them.
Haven't found any yet up here in northwest Franklin county. But I always bring some home if they'r fresh.


----------



## oldshroomer

thunter said:


> yesterdays finds, S. Central OH
> View attachment 6095
> View attachment 6096


Lotsa peckers!! Yellows not far behind. Thanks for your location. Helps others time their season.


----------



## O H I O

Really not much happening here in Huron Ohio. Their trying to pop and the rains today should help. Little babies so far.


----------



## jim33

Another LB in Hardin County today. Found a weird one that had the tip formed to the base. Didn’t have nothing above it keeping it from growing straight either.


----------



## [email protected]

Went out to greene county again yesterday found 13 yellows and greys mixed most of them were dry not looking very good.Need rain and didn't get much ]


----------



## sb

thunter said:


> yesterdays finds, S. Central OH
> View attachment 6095
> View attachment 6096


After all that picking I would have to chill my picking hand by putting a cold beer in it! Ha!


----------



## O H I O

I think the strange one you found is a false morel possibly!


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Anyone having luck in Butler County? Looked in Liberty and Madison Twp multiple times and have only seen a few snakeheads.


----------



## sb

oldshroomer said:


> Some people turn their noses up at draids. My wife and I really enjoy them.
> Haven't found any yet up here in northwest Franklin county. But I always bring some home if they'r fresh.


Franklin County - Central OH
Last time out I saw numerous "stubs" of Dryad Saddles/pheasant backs *just starting* to grow. I been thinking I'll bring some tender young ones home to cook, here in the next several weeks.


----------



## ButlerMushMan

jcstamp said:


> First find of the year here in butler county. Temps are finally right but now the woods are too dry. I'm thinking this next week after thus rain is going to make or break the season here.


I have been scouring all over Liberty and Madison Twp in Butler and haven't seen anything but a few snakeheads.


----------



## ShroomMan

sb said:


> After all that picking I would have to chill my picking hand by putting a cold beer in it! Ha!


One in each hand! Got to b a double fister for that one!!!


----------



## sb

ShroomMan said:


> One in each hand! Got to b a double fister for that one!!!


Being mildly retarded . . . I can only drink one beer at a time!! Ha.


----------



## Mac-Yeti

Finally struck gold. Anyone know if these are edible. Hahaha j/k hope everyone has good luck


----------



## Thru hiker

Found today in morrow county near cardington. Fresh Grey's around dead standing Ash.


----------



## Nicholas Meyers

Found about 30 today in Toledo. Here is a pic of a few of them. Early but they are out!


----------



## ShroomMan

sb said:


> Being mildly retarded . . . I can only drink one beer at a time!! Ha.


Lol make sure ur eating the right SHROOM'S!!! Lol


----------



## jcstamp

Good haul today at one of my reliable yellow spots here in butler county. that rain was exactly what we needed. Hoping this next line of storms pops up another round of them. Will definitely be back in the woods come Monday.


----------



## JPEvans007

jim33 said:


> Started seeing quite a few Facebook reports of Micros being found in Southern Ohio today. Mostly black morels but one report was a gray. Good Luck Everyone. It looks like it’s shaping up to be a great season!


 I found 27 today in NE Ohio


----------



## [email protected]

Went to Champaign county today found a few yellows dryed up the normal spots are not producing YET hopefully this rain gets them popping


----------



## Gman57

jim33 said:


> Another LB in Hardin County today. Found a weird one that had the tip formed to the base. Didn’t have nothing above it keeping it from growing straight either.
> 
> View attachment 6184
> View attachment 6185


That is a false morel! Do not eat it!


----------



## Stomp n Tromp 42

Found a few today in Clark county.Hopefully this rain will bring some more.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Mac-Yeti said:


> Finally struck gold. Anyone know if these are edible. Hahaha j/k hope everyone has good luck


Just saw the j/k when I quoted you, but hell yeah!


----------



## jim33

Gman57 said:


> That is a false morel! Do not eat it!


100% not a false Morel. Just grew funky. Maybe the picture isn’t the best...


----------



## jim33

[email protected] said:


> Went to Champaign county today found a few yellows dryed up the normal spots are not producing YET hopefully this rain gets them popping


Did you guys get good rain down that way today? None at all at my house today unfortunately.


----------



## hugh

I found a few large yellows yesterday east of Columbus, all around dead elm


----------



## [email protected]

jim33 said:


> Did you guys get good rain down that way today? None at all at my house today unfortunately.


Got about a 1/4 of an inch hopefully it gets them popping


----------



## vandertilova

Several hours at Pater Lake today – skunked. I feel like an idiot child this year.


----------



## Kym

Heading out today!! Lord I hope today is the day, tired of hiking with no rewards!! Wait too long for mushroom season to get skunked! Happy hunting friends!


----------



## vandertilova

These woods look perfect, but no mother lode yet. However, one very dried up yellow (finally) and several huge patches of ramps. (Preble Co.)


----------



## LHez

Nothing here in Cuyahoga County today...maybe after next rain?


----------



## hobu777

I'm finally starting to find them in NW Ohio.

Here are 32 small morels I found this afternoon:


----------



## jim33

Another fun day in Hardin and Allen Counties. Here’s a few pictures from today, including another abnormality.


----------



## JFrench

Southern Richland county


----------



## Kym

Finally found some decent ones in Clark county today! Sadly found about 60 small already dead greys Tiny and already decaying. Back at it tomorrow!


----------



## Cody Ward

shroomsearcher said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention it. I'm in NE Ohio, Mahoning Co. to be a little more precise. We are way behind normal. What should have smacked me in the face was that the apple trees and dogwoods are not in bloom! In fact, they are nowhere close! They are always in bloom when I'm finding morels! Usually, when the petals start falling off the apple blossoms, the season is drawing to a close.
> 
> As far as other "signs" go, the first dandelions to bloom are nowhere near going to seed yet. We didn't get any rain yesterday, but got a good soaking today, with more supposed to come tomorrow so moisture will not be a problem. And the temps are supposed to stay moderate. Hearing reports from further south keeps me hopeful!


There hitting finally. I am on the fulton, lucas county line and found close to two lbs over the past few days. granted, I only get about an hour to spend looking each day. and yeah the blooms are just now hitting our area. down south near columbus, they were in FULL BLOOM last week and we had NOTHING. its so weird this year.


----------



## Aja

*starting to come up in trumbull's county*


----------



## John Wasko

Found around 40 in Lake County today. Most found on South facing slopes. Nothing real big but nice quality. Definitely need some rain to really get them going.


----------



## Naturenerd234

Found a bunch of half frees and about 6 blacks in summit county this weekend.


----------



## Zabz

Seems theres no rhyme or reason this season ( in Ohio) as far as it comes to which places are seeing the season start sooner or later. Usually I watch the wave of reports coming up from the South and then start looking a bit early. 

This year north and south of me is starting and I'm looking in my spots and there's squat. Rascally mushrooms


----------



## sb

Franklin County - Central OH 
More Black Morels today making about 35 Black Morels from this particular spot.

Further downstream I found nice sized Ramps or Leeks which I dug and washed right in the stream. Guess what's for dinner tonight?









They're hard to miss when they're this big, below. But, I surely missed it on several prior days earlier over this same spot.


----------



## hugh

We found some nice big yellows today in Licking co. Stuffed morels for dinner tonight.


----------



## shroomsquatch

Sandusky county, they're popping, found small yellows and grays, a friend from work who lives 10 miles west of me hit the motherload twice the size of one's my way!!


----------



## sb

hugh said:


> We found some nice big yellows today in Licking co. Stuffed morels for dinner tonight.


Hey Hugh,
Post a pic and paragraph about your stuffed Morels on this thread or the "Dinner Plate" thread.
For me it's been several years since I stuffed them.


----------



## Jomacooso

No morel today unfortunately. Spent about 5-6 hours walking in the woods today. Lots of ramps some dryads saddle and what I think is oyster? Trumbull county btw


----------



## Kym

I just can’t figure out this season. Fresh baby yellows, small dead ones, huge greys, small dead ones...find one and then nothing!! Been in perfect hunting conditions and hardly finding squat! Another 5 hours of hunting today to find 6 small ones. Seeing reports of fresh ones south and north of me..(Springfield) I just don’t get it! This year has proved to be frustrating....


----------



## shroomsearcher

John Wasko said:


> Found around 40 in Lake County today. Most found on South facing slopes. Nothing real big but nice quality. Definitely need some rain to really get them going.


Wow! Did that rain on Friday miss you? I know the Indians had about an hour and a half rain delay, and later on we were rocking and rolling with storms down here! Trumbull, Mahoning, and Columbiana counties. 

We have plenty of moisture, and temps have finally gotten right. It's time!


----------



## marengojohn

Hilly area near centerburg found a couple dried up yellows seemed hot and dry and greening up fast. Flat lands near Marengo May apples just coming up and got skunked. Fortunately it's raining again.


----------



## marengojohn

hugh said:


> We found some nice big yellows today in Licking co. Stuffed morels for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 6487


What kind of topography? I walked a south facing hillside and found some dried up yellows like your top left in the picture. Flats 6 miles west seemed 2 weeks further behind.


----------



## jim33

Had to work today in Findlay(Hancock County) so hit a spot on break then hit another after work. Not bad for an hour or so.


----------



## hakkerman

Not a single shroom coming up in Stark County. Looks like this there won't be any coming up this year because of the cold weather. Last year they were gone by May 14. Looking very grim...


----------



## Mason5

Just starting small yellows in Wyandot county


----------



## [email protected]

Went out to Greene County today found around 50 yellows and grey.s mixed much needed rain working


----------



## jim33

Been out in Hardin County today and just came home to get some lunch. Going to head back out shortly.


----------



## shroomsearcher

hakkerman said:


> Not a single shroom coming up in Stark County. Looks like this there won't be any coming up this year because of the cold weather. Last year they were gone by May 14. Looking very grim...


Don't lose hope yet, hakkerman. I found my first two of the year up here in Mahoning Co. One decent yellow and one tiny new sprout in my most productive spots. This season is late, late, late! And not just for morels, but everything else! 

Apple trees are usually in full bloom two weeks prior to this, and they are about halfway bloomed right now. Lots of tight blossoms on the trees yet. Keep looking!


----------



## shroomsquatch

Went for an hour in Fremont, found some mid sized yellows, should be bigguns by This weekend!!


----------



## Thru hiker

Good haul today in morrow county. Most are big thug size.


----------



## givemeliberty

Found 105 total in Athens County. Only couple grays mostly big yellows. Open flat area haven't checked the hillsides yet.


----------



## Lost_in_the_woods

First year looking for morels in Warren and Clinton counties and I've found only 12 and that was 3 weeks ago. Kind of bummed. I've seen enough pheasant backs to feed an army if they weren't so scary looking lol. I did find these oyster looking mushrooms on some dead ash, can anyone help me identify these please?


----------



## Zabz

They look like oysters. You should do a spore print


----------



## IrishTrish

Hi all! I'm new here. I have been trolling for awhile though  I live at the muskingum -chosocton county line. They yellows are finally popping here. My first decent hull was Friday. Greys and yellows. I'm headed back out now good luck everyone!!


----------



## thehuntress

Found one monster folded over and several others in Muskingum County yesterday. Several dried out tops, looks like the end of the season maybe here. A couple of our regular spots seemed too dry to produce much this year.


----------



## IrishTrish

the huntress, I fear u maybe right. Spent 3 hours out today nothing. My first time being skunked this year.


----------



## IrishTrish

the huntress, I fear u maybe right. Spent 3 hours out today nothing. My first time being skunked this year.


----------



## hugh

We found 28 very fresh ones around ash and tulip poplar in Richland co.


----------



## John Wasko

Found 107 in Lake County today. Found at least another 30 that we’re too far gone. Most were fresh and weren’t there on Sunday. The rain the next couple of days should make for some fantastic hunting early next week. I figure we have about a week or so left!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I hope you're right JW, because what I'm seeing around here has me wondering. I found only two in my usual hot spots. Went out a couple days later, and the little sprout hadn't grown all that much! Also, I found nothing new. I vowed to give it at least 4-5 days before I'd go look again. 

We had some rain last night, with more forecast for the weekend. I'll be out early next week and if the results are the same, I'm prepared to call "bust" around here!


----------



## jim33

It’s slowing down in my neck of the woods. Picked about 35 today. Here’s a 8+ incher out of Hardin County from this evening.


----------



## [email protected]

Went out to greene county skunked today I think its over here total for the year is at 150 not great


----------



## shroomsearcher

Better than my 2 so far! I'll make another effort on Tuesday, and if there's nothing happening I'm preparing my mind to call this season a bust! Needless to say, I'll go deep on Tuesday. I know my knees will be screaming at me on Wednesday!


----------



## LHez

LHez said:


> Nothing here in Cuyahoga County today...maybe after next rain?


----------



## Zabz

Found these yesterday and a couple yellows this morning. Summit/Cuyahoga county


----------



## bluetick1921

Found some good ones in summit county this morning


----------



## hugh

there is at least another week for yellows everywhere from Columbus north. Don't give up yet. North-facing slopes and higher elevations are still very fresh in my spots


----------



## Aja

Columbiana this morning


----------



## Aja

Trumbull's county this afternoon


----------



## Aja




----------



## Aja

Ready for flower and butter


----------



## shroomsquatch

Mother's day present from mother nature! Don't give up just yet lots of fresh yellows out, here in Sandusky county.


----------



## hugh

We found a few more pretty nice fresh ones in Richland co. All were around dead ash







. I'm really surprised the ash trees are still producing, since they've been dead for years now. One had 28 around it


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow Aja and squatch, nice hauls. Will be heading out tomorrow or Tuesday to see what's out there!


----------



## marengojohn

Saturday night walked around the woods behind the house. 1 nice big fresh yellow. All by him/her self grabbed my bag and looked for an hour and a half. Nothing. Enough bark on the ground to build a fleet of canoes. Need more than 1 for a meal.


----------



## Cody Ward

okay guys. I am in N.W. Ohio and LOOK at what I found. So far no one seems to know what kind they are or what species of Morel they fall under but check them out... THE MOST BEAUTIFUL specimens you will ever lay EYES on! NEON Orange!


----------



## jpfootball57

Found 15 yellows this weekend in brown county. Only 9 we're edible after being revived with a soaking. Not a very good season for me in Southwest Ohio. Good luck to you northerners!.........those are some wild looking shrooms Cody, need a hazmat suit to pick those


----------



## the shroominator

Cody I've found a number of them like that before. As best that I can figure is they are very fresh fast growers


----------



## John Wasko

Found another 80+ in Lake County this afternoon. South facing slopes are all but gone but found a ton of fresh ones on the flats. Going to hit it hard again tomorrow.


----------



## Freddiebeartn

sharpsbarn99 said:


> That's cool with me! It was a lot warmer last year a lot earlier, so that is why I am a cautious believer. Saw that the morel map has been updated with a find in my area. I guess nothing surprises me. I always say we have a microclimate in this river valley. Can be 2 weeks ahead of 2 weeks behind everyone around us. Good luck and happy hunting!


 If I may can I ask you about the morel map ?


----------



## Jomacooso

Leavittsburgh


----------



## shroomsearcher

the shroominator said:


> Cody I've found a number of them like that before. As best that I can figure is they are very fresh fast growers


I agree. I think those are _Morchella crassipes_. otherwise known as the "bigfoot" morel. I found one a couple of years ago that just glowed golden in the grass and felt so cool and moist when I touched it! I decided to leave it and come back. 3 days later it had grown into the big one you see in my avatar. A little buddy had also sprouted next to it which is just to the left.

Just look at the size of the pores on those orange morels. They are much smaller than on the others.


----------



## Zabz

Summit county. Richfield area, private property


----------



## O H I O

Huron County is producing some new ones but the rains will quickly make mush of the older ones. These were found yesterday(Monday 14th). Around 60 total.


----------



## Cody Ward

T


shroomsearcher said:


> I agree. I think those are _Morchella crassipes_. otherwise known as the "bigfoot" morel. I found one a couple of years ago that just glowed golden in the grass and felt so cool and moist when I touched it! I decided to leave it and come back. 3 days later it had grown into the big one you see in my avatar. A little buddy had also sprouted next to it which is just to the left.
> 
> Just look at the size of the pores on those orange morels. They are much smaller than on the others.


Thank you for the Info


----------



## Aride

Found 10 large yellows in northern Tuscarawas County yesterday evening. They were on a west facing slope.


----------



## oldshroomer

Cody Ward said:


> okay guys. I am in N.W. Ohio and LOOK at what I found. So far no one seems to know what kind they are or what species of Morel they fall under but check them out... THE MOST BEAUTIFUL specimens you will ever lay EYES on! NEON Orange!
> View attachment 7178
> View attachment 7179


Cody,,,,I'd be Leary of eating those!! Morels are noted for drawing in toxins and chemicals not friendly to us humanoids!! Be careful!!!!


----------



## Zabz

Little more from Summit county


----------



## jim33

Have been busy and haven’t been able to get out around here since Thursday. Did take a trip up to Michigan on Saturday and did well. Went out today in Hardin County for an hour or so and came up with about 10 morels in very good shape. Was actually very surprised how good of shape they were in.


----------



## thehuntress

Tried crab stuffed morels for the first time tonight, pretty good!


----------



## bluetick1921

Anoter good haul tonight


----------



## MorelMe330

Found roughly 20 in Wayne County yesterday. Some older but some newer.


----------



## Zabz

4 more fresh yellows from Summit county


----------



## bluetick1921

Headed to Guernsey county tomorrow for one last hunt hopfuly its not to late there is enyone still finding them in that part ohio still


----------



## Cody Ward

shroomsearcher said:


> I agree. I think those are _Morchella crassipes_. otherwise known as the "bigfoot" morel. I found one a couple of years ago that just glowed golden in the grass and felt so cool and moist when I touched it! I decided to leave it and come back. 3 days later it had grown into the big one you see in my avatar. A little buddy had also sprouted next to it which is just to the left.
> 
> Just look at the size of the pores on those orange morels. They are much smaller than on the others.


I went back to check on them... They didnt grow any more. There is a big patch of them and just 20 Ft away were more NORMAL yellows that were MONSTERS. the sponge was still very tight but they were mess because they are starting to die. 
I emailed Ohio AG, DNR, Mushroom society and really didnt get any answers. The one guy responded saying he was "Sorry that he couldnt help as he is color blind" hah


----------



## Aja

Heading to trumbull county for last trip of the season I'll let you know if I have any luck..good hunting ..


----------



## Aja

That's it in Trumbull county calling it a season.it was short but fun


----------



## bluetick1921

Skunked agin in gurnsye county i have 1 more spot to look then i think my seasn is over


----------



## shroomsearcher

Aja, one thing I notice in your pic is how long the stems and how short the "heads" are on those morels. The morels I find up here seem to have shorter stems and longer heads. Interesting.


----------



## cwlake

jim33 said:


> Have been busy and haven’t been able to get out around here since Thursday. Did take a trip up to Michigan on Saturday and did well. Went out today in Hardin County for an hour or so and came up with about 10 morels in very good shape. Was actually very surprised how good of shape they were in.
> 
> View attachment 7342
> View attachment 7343
> View attachment 7344


What county did you try up in Mi. Thanks for any info, I'm just about done here in Michiana.


----------



## Kym

Ok guys, just had a buddy tell me he found 5 big fresh yellows in Greene county! We stopped looking weeks ago! Anyone else around Greene county still finding them???


----------



## shroomsearcher

Seriously! Greene county? NW of Cinci and a little SE of Dayton? 

I'm wary of a hoax, but who really knows? I'm a deer hunter as well, and this post reminded me of hunting the later ruts. And yes, there are more than one! 

A lot of guys won't hut the later ruts because they either don't know about them, or it's just too cold. And the last one might be best one of all to hunt! 

Maybe morel hunters don't hunt later flushes because they don't believe they exist, or because it's too hot!

Who knows everything about morels in the wild? Nobody!


----------



## Jomacooso

shroomsearcher said:


> Seriously! Greene county? NW of Cinci and a little SE of Dayton?
> 
> I'm wary of a hoax, but who really knows? I'm a deer hunter as well, and this post reminded me of hunting the later ruts. And yes, there are more than one!
> 
> A lot of guys won't hut the later ruts because they either don't know about them, or it's just too cold. And the last one might be best one of all to hunt!
> 
> Maybe morel hunters don't hunt later flushes because they don't believe they exist, or because it's too hot!
> 
> Who knows everything about morels in the wild? Nobody!


I can’t help but look into the woods and think about poison ivy and all the spider and silk worm webs I’d be walking though, on top of sweating. F that


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah, and the undergrowth was getting pretty high the last time I was out, so spotting them would be really hard!


----------



## [email protected]

Went to Minnesota for the weekend thought maybe something would be there to hunt. 100 degrees for three days in a row didn't go out at all went fishing and caught a few fish wasn't a total loss officially done for the year grand total 150 sucky year once again.Maybe next year.


----------



## sb

Yesterday, Monday, I got my first Chanterelles in Hocking County, SE OH. I have a 5 year average of first Chanterelle find of 13-July in Central OH. So, it was fun.









This small yellow version of Chanterelle will never get fist sized. In my experience they are always silver dollar sized at max.








They often have more of the apricot aroma and I've found that, in dried form, they work well for infusing Vodka.

I have several woods where they show up by hundreds and one can therefore easily get enough for a superb meal.


----------



## sb

Magnificent Red Reishi yesterday in Hocking County, OH., largely bug free. Medicinal extract soon to follow.


----------



## Aja

Shroomsearcher .i find them under tulip poplar..


----------



## sb

First Chanterelles in Central OH today, Friday, for me. It's just starting for Chants in central OH. This is two weeks earlier than most years

I picked a few small ones, but left hundreds and hundreds of small pencil sized babys.


----------



## Zabz

Finding a lot of Chanterelles in Cuyahoga county.


----------



## sb

Yea Zabz!

I went out this morning, Sunday, before it got scorching (90's today)! Central OH - Franklin County, different woods than Friday's pics above.

I was back home in two hours with enough Chanterelles for dinner for four tonight.








I quickly found 10 or so patches like the one below.










Below,after I cleaned them and set some of them in the sun on my cutting board, enough for dinner tonight.









It's now 12:45pm I've got to find my recipe for the Yellow Chanterelle, Yellow Corn, Yellow Wax bean chowder.


----------



## Zabz

Morels are good, I like the rest of the season better though. Theres more to find and more to look for. Chanterelles and chickens taste better anyhow, IMO.


----------



## sb

Out into the woods of Central OH yesterday morning, Tuesday - before the heat began - 8am.

Again, lots of nice Chanterelle patches as in below pic.









I'd only pick half, so after a couple days i can go back and repeat.









Getting a quick dry in the sun after rinsing.









Last week I scouted 4 different areas and little Chants were at each spot. Now my last two picks in the same woods were so productive and quick it might just make me lazy. I may have to force myself to get back to some of the other more laborious spots to pick.

I also wanted to try/add several new woods this year.

It appears that Mother Nature just wants to pamper me. Maybe I should let her.!! Ha, ha! She had to work hard, with all the rains, to create this abundance.

Good hunting, all!


----------



## Zabz

Chanterelle city, black trumpets, old mans, and....a wallet? Some poor chap in Illinois. My buddy threw it in the mailbox should be on its way home, rotted ass money and chipotle cards too


----------



## sb

Nice haul of Chanterelles, Zabz.

I was out this morning, Friday, in Central OH, with a new mushroom hunter (hunter new to hunting mushrooms).









Pretty magical when the open woods has patch after patch like below and above.


----------



## morelseeeker

I thought I had posted this here already. Anyhoot I have found 26 pounds of chanterelles this year but only two new patches. It took a lot of hiking and exploring to find two new spots. I was checking on my old posts on Twitter and saw that in 2016 on July 30th I found 16 pounds of chants. We need some good rains now. Something I've been doing this year that has been helpful is using a small pair of scissors that have a guard so I can carry them with no worries of getting stabbed. I'll cut all of the chants with the scissors that I can reach them pick them up much faster.


----------



## sb

Morelseeker - thanks for reposting here on the *Ohio Forum*. You posted about your great week originally on the *Missouri forum* - *"Summer finds 2018"* thread on Friday the 6th.

What a great haul of shrooms!!


----------



## jwboyles

Any tips for finding chanterelles in central/southwestern Ohio?

I've been searching a few dozen acres of woods on our family farm, with no luck so far. This piece of land would seem to have all the elements: lots of shady hardwoods, two creeks, open hillsides, a long, flat river bottom... We had plenty of morels in the spring.

But I haven't seen any chanterelles, or many mushrooms at all, for that matter, this summer. What am I missing? (We had a dry few weeks at the beginning of July, but a lot of rain last weekend. Maybe they're still dormant, and/or will be popping up any minute now?) I'm wondering if I should be looking for any particular trees, or other possible indicators. We don't have hemlocks, but I checked a beech grove yesterday, per the advice of a blogger.

I've only hunted in South Carolina previously.


----------



## sb

A few dozen acres of mixed hardwods sounds large enough to have at least one patch of Chanterelles. 

Since its' your land, how often do you survey it, check it, walk or explore it?

tips
#1 Be willing to spent time in the woods. This is not the predictability of a grocery store produce isle.
#2 After logging some years of experience, Not finding Chants means something different -- usually like insufficient moisture -- after ascertaining that you are looking in the appropriate season -- here, July (Central OH) is typically primo for Chants.
#3 Oak and hardwoods in general. Any woods that produces Chants will, also, do so again in future years subject to the local ideosyncrancies.
#4 Chanterelles grow more slowly than other mushrooms. Boletes will pop, mature and decay in the time frame that still has Chants growing larger. --Just a different and longer grow-cycle time.
#5 Leaving smaller Chants to grow larger will work, as with Morels, everything else being equal.
#6 Rarely is everything else equal!!
#7 Insert your own toast here__________________!!!

Best regards, Happy Hunting!
Post your fav recipes!!


----------



## morelseeeker




----------



## sb

Franklin County - Central OH.
Today's morning walk in the woods - first time back in this particular woods in three weeks - yielded lots of Chanterelles in good condition.

Below, after rinsing them, and putting them in the sun to dry the excess moisture.








That's enough for me to do a couple of meals. I think I'll have some with scrambled eggs tomorrow for breakfast.


----------



## sb

Chanterelles, Central OH:

Left for the woods at 8:30am this morning. -different woods than immediately above.










Returned home at 10:00am with the Chants below - enough for bodacious scrambled eggs and Chanterelles for breakfast again.









Uh . . . approaching storms encouraged me to have a short trip, well that and no breakfast before starting, ha!

Oh yea . . . I've been watching the Boletes increase in numbers. I've largely been ignoring them, so far. I think I'm going to change that now.


----------



## sb

*Central OH.*

*Chants are on a Rant today!!*
Look at the density of this Chanterelle flush (different woods than either of the two above posts). It ran for about 100 ft and must have had 2,000? 3,000? chanterelles.
*







*

Unlike a few picks where I just picked smaller perfect Chants, this time I went for larger sizes like below.










When I realized this was the largest single patch I'd come across, I had my mushroom buddy stay at the beginning point, and I kept walking till I got to the other end.

Well, the rest of the story is that he teaches mathematics and after a few moments of cogitating seemed to think my estimate was reasonable.

We both took partial bags - enough for a couple dinners each.

I'm going to make a Chanterelle-Shrimp Pie.

As Arnold said *"I'll be back!"*


----------



## sb

Central OH -- Chanterelles are still *the gift the keeps on giving!!*

Forest undergrowth a foot high has been keeping good moisture.
My accomplice (pic below) yesterday morning couldn't kneel down and so, had to stoop to pick









So we called it quickly at three bags and 45 minutes work.

I did make a Chanterelle Crawfish pie last night.


----------



## sb

*Central OH: Rains keep coming and the 'Shrooms keep popping!*

Some of this morning's larger Chanterelles were upturned and holding water! (below)









Chanterelles patches everywhere and all one would want to pick. Well . . . me at least.








There were lots of small ones too, so I believe this abundance is going to continue for another week or two.

I was happy to finally run into Turkey tail in young, good quality abundance.








I brought some home - enough to get a 1st stage going on an extract. I'd run out of turkey Tail extract two months ago and I will go back in a week and pick more - enough to get me through till next year.









My buddy picked some Oysters too. I passed on them. Below is what we brought home.


----------



## morelseeeker

Found these huge chanterelles Saturday in Southern OH. I also picked ten pounds of turkeytails.


----------



## sb

Morelseeker - looks like a good outing! Were you finding scattered dense patches of Chanterelles or a more uniform distribution through the woods? or both?


----------



## sb

*Central OH*
Yesterday morning I found so many Chanterelles that I decided to take a video - walking from one end of the 100 plus foot long patch to the other. I'll see if I can get it posted or a link to it posted. 

Below is a single picture of the Chanterelles. Multiply it by 7-8.










Here's what I brought home, below. Building my supply of dried Turkey Tail right now so I don't run out of extract before the 2019 season.

I'm about worn out on Chanterelles, Ha! I'll know I've died and gone to heaven if I ever hear myself say that about Morels . . . ha!


----------



## sb

This link should take you to the Chanterelle Patch video from yesterday morning. Click on it. (rough, but the best I could do)

https://www.dropbox.com/home/Walk through Chanterelle Patch?preview=Chanterelle+patch.MPG

I tried it myself and it worked.

This is the latest for me for Chanterelles for any year. From the look yesterday it might go another week. The outlook for rain is not good for Central OH., yet the woods have new pencil stub chanterelles just starting and moist soil.

The key, going forward, might be the amount of insulating forest floor foliage to keep the ground moist.

Enjoy the woods, everyone.


----------



## jack

SB, I just copied & pasted the video URL from YouTube Paste it in the comment section.


----------



## tommyjosh

I’ll just leave this here


----------



## Zabz

Chanterelles definitely seem to be done in NE Ohio, found a couple well hidden under some leaves but still on the dry side.

Chickens still going, tons of Honeys popping. No signs of Hens yet and no meadows so I think it's the late summer limbo.

Does anyone actually harvest honey mushrooms? Is it worth it? 

Anything that relies on a spore print with deadly look alikes really puts me off.


----------



## morelseeeker

Went out today after all of this rain and only found one log with some chickens just starting to emerge.


----------



## sb

Franklin County - Central OH

This morning, in my short romp in the woods, I still found a few good Chanterelles!! - Mother Nature's gift that keeps on giving.








Some excellent white Oysters on the log and in the bag, below









At home, the quality, as you can see, was excellent.









I expected to find greater variety in this woods. I found Lions mane already, last week, in another woods, along with Turkey Tail and some good quality, larger Woods Ear below.

I sauteed some Lion's Mane to go with grilled fresh Sockeye Salmon and the rest I dried.


----------



## sb

Franklin County - Central OH

This morning I went into a woods that has lots of BIG OAK trees. 
I found young & fresh Maitake, or Hen-of-the-Woods.










I picked those two, now on my cutting board below, and left 5 others of the same size and I'll go back in 3 to 7 days and get them.









Giant Puffballs are making their appearance now, too. I saw a recipe for Puffball Parmesan I want to try, but first, some Maitake


----------



## Kym

First time fall mushroom Hunter here. Stumbled across this one today by accident


----------



## Kym

I’m located in Clark County, Oh


----------



## Kym

Anyone know what this white one is? We have a lot of giant puffballs in our area. Never seen this one before.


----------



## sb

*5 Minute Mushroom Survey - Hocking County, OH
*
Yesterday I was getting spring water. Each time I put a 5 gal bottle to the spring outlet, I knew I had about 5 minutes to scamper into the woods and get back to remove the full bottle and put the next empty in place.

Here's what I was able to find. I'm going to say it was representative of what I would have found in larger numbers if I had the time to spend in the woods. 

Of note for me were the three Boletes. Two that were perhaps, Bay Boletes and an all yellow bolete (stem, cross section of stem, under cap and some of the top cap)

Shrooms everywhere! . . . . . but I had to drive on . . . waaaa!


----------



## Zabz

Kym said:


> Anyone know what this white one is? We have a lot of giant puffballs in our area. Never seen this one before.


Looks like a baby Amanita Panthera


----------



## sb

Franklin County - Central OH

This morning the Chickens and Hens both were clucking in the woods.


















Then, on the more unusual side:
*Climacodon septentrionale* or Northern Tooth Fungus below.


----------



## morelseeeker

Found 43 1/2 pounds of Hens this morning in about 4 hours. The Hen on that stump weighed 20 pounds.


----------



## morelseeeker

Not sure why some of the photos loaded twice. Sorry


----------



## morelseeeker

10/06/18 in 3 1/2 hours in the morning I collected 50 pounds of hens. This has been my best year and it looks like we are going to have some great hen weather coming up. My total is 123 pounds.


----------



## morelseeeker

I am starting to make hen jerky with the new dehydrator I have. After marinating the hen strips I'll wet batter them and deep fry some instead of making all into jerky. I use teriyaki marinade overnight.


----------



## morelseeeker

This weekend I gathered 22 pounds of chicken mushrooms.


----------



## morelseeeker

This weekend I also gathered 59 pounds of hens that's Friday and Saturday morning bring my total to 194 pounds of hens this year. It seems to be a good year and I may have gathered more but I'll only spend 1 to 4 hours hunting as I have a job and many other things to take care of.


----------



## morelseeeker

Well so far I've managed to find 197 pounds of hens. Does anyone think it would worth the time to hunt down around Morehead ,KY this weekend for hens? Or is anyone finding them here in OH.?


----------



## sb

197 pounds!!
*Wow!*


----------



## Zabz

It might be crazy... but every year as soon as it snows I get the morel fever.


----------



## tommyjosh

Zabz said:


> It might be crazy... but every year as soon as it snows I get the morel fever.


Now the long winter wait begins


----------



## sb

I view Fall mushroom hunts in* untried territory* as scouting trips to assess spring Morel potential.


----------



## Zabz

sb said:


> I view Fall mushroom hunts in* untried territory* as scouting trips to assess spring Morel potential.


Definitely, the more you look for any kind of mushroom the more you gain familiarity identifying trees and prime areas for moisture to collect and drain


----------

